# Bleeding Fingers Contest Entries



## José Herring

I want to start a thread where people can post their tracks to be voted on. I hope it's ok with the forum mods. If it violates any forum rules please don't hessitate to remove it.

But, I'm firmly conviced that a few people are paying for soundcloud hits and since the number of likes and shares is the first phase of the competition, we honest contestants need to find a way to fight back.

For those of you competeting please post the competition links to your tracks to be voted on. Also, please refrain for all comments good or bad so that people can decide on the site whether to like or dislike tracks.

Here are my links: 

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/520 (www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/520)
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/339 (www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/339)


----------



## mchastney

Nice tracks Jose, particularly your percussion parts.

If the public votes/listens/comments really are the first phase of the competition then I don't think it's going to be very successful at finding the "hidden talent", I'm worried that some excellent entries out there will never even reach the judge's ears, but at the same time I don't see how the judge's would be able to have time to sift through the hundreds of tracks.

This is my attempt:
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/560

I used most of the stems and manipulated them in various ways along with using my own parts using hollywood strings, omnisphere, electric guitars and bass, output REV and others.


----------



## Mike Marino

Great idea, Jose. I'm working on getting mine finished up so as soon as I've got it I'll be sure to post it here.

- Mike


----------



## fish_hoof

Great idea! Honestly, best of luck to all who entered. It was fun playing with some of the stems.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/533


----------



## mchastney

fish_hoof @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Great idea! Honestly, best of luck to all who entered. It was fun playing with some of the stems.
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/533



Nice track! I really like the aggressive guitars towards the start, I would have liked to hear a bit more of those actually, it might have been cool to have them in the main theme section. Good work either way.


----------



## ghostnote

Here's my entry:
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/302


----------



## José Herring

Thanks for posting guys. I will listen to all tracks and vote on the ones I like. Don't forget to do the same.


----------



## korgscrew

Guys, some great entries here. Nice to hear some good ones! Going through the entries via the site is painful! Some shocking examples. Harsh, but true.

Im starting mine next week after I get back from holiday.


----------



## José Herring

Looking forward to hearing your submission.


----------



## mchastney

korgscrew @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Going through the entries via the site is painful! Some shocking examples. Harsh, but true.


Yeah, it's unfortunate that this is the case but the quality of entries does seem to vary massively. This is why I'm interested to see which entries will eventually make it through to the judges stage, hopefully any manipulation of website votes, soundcloud listen count etc doesn't skew the contest results.


----------



## Creston

Does anyone know the BPM of this track so I can drop the WAVs in


----------



## korgscrew

Is that SF's new felt piano on your second track Jose?


----------



## José Herring

It's Hans' Art Vista piano. I like it because you can mold any sound you want out of it.


----------



## Tinpig

Crochet (1/4 Note) = 91.9300 give or take some movement here and there.


----------



## ghostnote

Creston @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Does anyone know the BPM of this track so I can drop the WAVs in



100


----------



## José Herring

It's a dead on 100 bpm.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

There's already 500+ entries and 3 weeks to go. There might be 4-5,000 when it's over. Wow!


----------



## germancomponist

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> There's already 500+ entries and 3 weeks to go. There might be 4-5,000 when it's over. Wow!


5000 x 2 minutes = 10.000 minutes = 167 hours = 7 days and nights listening without having a break..... .  /\~O 

The biggest pitch ever!


----------



## rpaillot

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> There's already 500+ entries and 3 weeks to go. There might be 4-5,000 when it's over. Wow!



The thing is , there are a lot of tracks that are just compositions from composers who didnt understand anything to the contest , some people posted their own track without any common points with HZ's theme.
Also, many people from unauthorized countries (in the rules) are uploading tracks


----------



## José Herring

Thing is that I had ideas the first time I heard the tracks. I'm still having ideas and it's killing me not to get them out. Wife thinks I've lost my head 

But that John Carpenter synth bass and rhythm underneath the orchestral tracks and those smooth deep drums just got to me.


----------



## germancomponist

josejherring @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Wife thinks I've lost my head


 That my wife says to me everyday, for years. o/~


----------



## iaink

Tinpig @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Crochet (1/4 Note) = 91.9300 give or take some movement here and there.



You have a 44.1 versus 48 k issue happening ?


----------



## Tinpig

iaink @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Tinpig @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crochet (1/4 Note) = 91.9300 give or take some movement here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a 44.1 versus 48 k issue happening ?
Click to expand...


Thanks for that, files in project window audition at correct tempo. Will adjust.

Cheers much.


----------



## doubleattack

Michael Chrostek @ Fri 31 Jan said:


> Creston @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the BPM of this track so I can drop the WAVs in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100
Click to expand...


In judging the groove Hans Zimmer certainly has program it in a double-time mode = 200 bpm.

Ok, I don’t know  - in Atari - times I did so. The midi resolution is much higher in this way and even nowadays you get better results using high buffers (midi jitter...)


----------



## itskylerobertson

Cool tracks, Jose! Here's mine.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/680

Best,

Kyle


----------



## José Herring

itskylerobertson @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Cool tracks, Jose! Here's mine.
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/680
> 
> Best,
> 
> Kyle



Wow! Excellent choir work. What choir library are you using?


----------



## itskylerobertson

Thanks! It's Storm Choir.


----------



## José Herring

Bump. I was thinking that it would be a good idea for people that are posting their tracks to keep them contained to 1 thread. That way things don't get out of hand between now a february 19th


----------



## Penthagram

Great entries so far  really enjoy listening to some of theme

Here is mine : http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/728

I want to over all respect the theme of Hans Zimmer, and give some breath and dynamics to the orchestration and textures.

It will not enter the contest because spain is not an eligible country ( sad panda ), but i fight with honour to compose it. And enjoy the process creation and the end result. 

regards¡


----------



## José Herring

Too bad you're not eligiable. I've heard at least 200 tracks and this is one of the best ones. Maybe a little too twinkly in places for me, but that's a personal thing.

Kind of feel like if you'd actually dropped the official tracks and used all your own it would be even better.


----------



## Mike Marino

Beautiful track, David.


----------



## Penthagram

Thank you Jose. Thank you Mike.

Much appreciated


----------



## mchastney

Great track David, I think the best way I can describe it is "warm and lovely" . Very nice piano work in there.

Were the solo woodwinds Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds? I did notice some odd legato transitions, but this is definitely one of the best entries that I've heard and it's a travesty that you aren't eligible for the contest.


----------



## korgscrew

Penthagram @ Sat Feb 01 said:


> Great entries so far  really enjoy listening to some of theme
> 
> Here is mine : http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/728
> 
> I want to over all respect the theme of Hans Zimmer, and give some breath and dynamics to the orchestration and textures.
> 
> It will not enter the contest because spain is not an eligible country ( sad panda ), but i fight with honour to compose it. And enjoy the process creation and the end result.
> 
> regards¡



David, great version! I love the way that I expect it to go one way, but it goes the other. I also like how i wants to kick in, but doesn't quite!

8)


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Penthagram @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Great entries so far  really enjoy listening to some of theme
> 
> Here is mine : http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/728



I just listened to some of the entries - the top three are all rubbish! I can't imagine how bad most of the others must be... So many people must be thinking 'I need to do my best Zimmer impression here' - which of course is exactly what Hans won't be looking for.

Your track is great. Really tastefully done and fits the brief perfectly. Sad you're not eligible though, I think you'd be in with a good chance.


----------



## rJames

Penthagram @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Great entries so far  really enjoy listening to some of theme
> 
> Here is mine : http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/728
> 
> I want to over all respect the theme of Hans Zimmer, and give some breath and dynamics to the orchestration and textures.
> 
> It will not enter the contest because spain is not an eligible country ( sad panda ), but i fight with honour to compose it. And enjoy the process creation and the end result.
> 
> regards¡



Nice. I like the variety of dynamics you've included.


----------



## germancomponist

Some well done entries here!


----------



## AC986

Penthagram @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> It will not enter the contest because spain is not an eligible country ( sad panda ), but i fight with honour to compose it. And enjoy the process creation and the end result.
> 
> regards¡



Great track and well done. Say you live in the UK. I'll lend you an email address if you want one. Give yourself a chance.


----------



## AlexandreSafi

David, 

I have to say your track was absolutely refreshing to hear... You're one of those rare and precious bunch who seem to be able to not just make it sound like a "synthetically acoustic-like" performance, but have an actual craft ("gosh, I love this word), and it just shows in that simple 2 min track...
I guess you can count me in as a new follower!
Thank you! 

I don't know if you guys also heard these two which to me are part of my own top 3...
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/770
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/786


I'm 23, and I also submitted my own which is simply not gonna fit in, cause of my Swiss mountains... Well not that quite high up there, but still... Also, it has 15 impossibly arrogant seconds more so...

Enjoy and thanks for listening!
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/798


("Phew.. First post here, quite something")
.AS.


----------



## Penthagram

Thank you all for the kind words :D o-[][]-o 

Alexander, great entry also, congratulations :D


and i love the one you put with more of a chamber sound and more joyfull and lighthearted. a fantastic one¡


Good to see all of the talent this contest is moving. 

kudos¡


----------



## Mike Marino

Here's my entry:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/868

- Mike


----------



## germancomponist

Also nice!

I would like to know what pictures/story Hans had in his head when he wrote his score. To my ears it sounded like an announcement of something "big"?


----------



## Mike Marino

Thanks Gunther!

I too would sure like to know the story behind the original piece as well.


----------



## Penthagram

Nice one Mike.

love the intro. 

cheers¡


----------



## Mike Marino

Thanks David


----------



## Neilfactory

Very good track !

This is mine (France is not in the list but anyway!)
https://soundcloud.com/neilfactory-lionel-bansept

o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Marino

Looks to be around 768 entries thus far. Who knows how many of those will be ineligible due to contest rules.


----------



## José Herring

Added one more. That's it for me. My obsession is over 

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/926 (www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/926)


----------



## germancomponist

josejherring @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> Added one more. That's it for me. My obsession is over
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jherringmusic/bl ... rs-contest



One could make 20 versions and more. 

This is also a nice idea, Josè. 

I hope I will find the time to do at least one version.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Some good things posted here!

Question: are we supposed to use at least one full stem as is, or is an excerpt of one stem good enough?


----------



## José Herring

I'm pretty sure you can do what you want patrick. I chose to use pieces of stems rather than whole stems.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Thanks Jose!


----------



## Daniel James

Haha I am trying to stay awake so I thought I would take a swipe at it....it was actaully alot more fun than I thought  Got to go all big and heroic which I love!

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/990

-DJ


----------



## Jacob Cadmus

Excellent tracks, guys! Makes me nervous to post mine, but here goes. It doesn't sound too different from the original HZ track, but oh well.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1036


----------



## Ryan

Everyone is doing it... I want to play too! 

I took the liberty to sing along! :D

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1076


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F133190103&secret_url=false[/flash]


Best
Ryan


----------



## ptbbos

Me, too. Here's mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1059


----------



## jaredcowing

Hi all, here's my submission: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1088
If any of you are Video Games Live fans, you might recognize the voice!
Feedback much appreciated.


----------



## benmode

Some aaaace entries guys! 
Here's mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/997


----------



## Luca Antonini

Great works guys! Among the tracks listed in this thread there are a few that I consider vastly superior to the current Top 3 of the contest's site.

Here is my attempt... although I am Italian and therefore technically not eligible to be an entrant.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1112

I tried the 'crazy' way, and went into variations and diversity. Any comment is very appreciated!

Thank you,

L.


----------



## José Herring

I like it very much Luca. 

I think it's important to remember that the instructions said they wanted something in "amphonic" like. It's a musical library after all so it's kind of got to be a little pop like imo. Which you captured very well.

I never thought of this as a competition to show off. But rather give them something that they feel they could use in a media context. Thinking back and I should have probably just done straight 16ths FFF.


----------



## germancomponist

Maybe referees should first listen here... . 

I started to do mine yesterday, but only in my head.


----------



## Daniel James

germancomponist @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> Maybe referees should first listen here... .
> 
> I started to do mine yesterday, but only in my head.



Haha I don't envy the judges one bit. There is so many to go through... I imagine they will probably start a cue and decide in the first few seconds if the quality is 'up to scratch'
I mean the prize is the potential position writing for their library and I assume they wont pick a winner whos music they couldn't sell. Its great to see how passionate some people are though, I mean I saw one guy who had like 8 entries  And I agree I much prefer some of the cues posted here over the current front runners but hey that might just be my taste...and my bias cause I love you guys XD

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist

Daniel James @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> germancomponist @ Wed Feb 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe referees should first listen here... .
> 
> I started to do mine yesterday, but only in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I don't envy the judges one bit. There is so many to go through... I imagine they will probably start a cue and decide in the first few seconds if the quality is 'up to scratch'
> I mean the prize is the potential position writing for their library and I assume they wont pick a winner whos music they couldn't sell. Its great to see how passionate some people are though, I mean I saw one guy who had like 8 entries  And I agree I much prefer some of the cues posted here over the current front runners but hey that might just be my taste...and my bias cause I love you guys XD
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


Are we both related? I have the same thoughts.


----------



## jaredcowing

germancomponist @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> Maybe referees should first listen here... .



That's what interns are for! 

I'm sure a good many of them could be scratched out because of ineligible residency, or if the sound quality is substandard enough to be noticeable in the first few seconds. That said, I can't imagine how they'll have time to listen to all the tracks remaining even after that...


----------



## mchastney

Yeah, removing tracks from ineligible countries, don't use any of the stems, general bad quality etc will knock the amount down quite a bit. It would still be a mammoth task going through the remaining tracks though and they might narrow it down by site votes, soundcloud listens, likes etc at that point.


----------



## stonzthro

I agree with Daniel James, the entries from VI-Control are among my favorites too!

Here's my entry: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1153

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Krayh

This contest is getting harder by the minute


----------



## AR

Yeah, cause now the good ones are appearing, which took a few days longer as the ones who were first


----------



## AR

hey guys, my entry... http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1191

Greetz


----------



## germancomponist

stonzthro @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> I agree with Daniel James, the entries from VI-Control are among my favorites too!
> 
> Here's my entry: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1153
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



Another good one.

Hey man, I like your "sound"!



AR @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> hey guys, my entry... http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1191
> 
> Greetz



Also cool!


----------



## aaronnt1

Here's my entry, thought I'd take a more traditional route http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/925

I'm extrememly impressed with much of what I'm hearing here! Good luck all.


----------



## Ryan

mchastney @ 5/2/2014 said:


> Yeah, removing tracks from ineligible countries, don't use any of the stems, general bad quality etc will knock the amount down quite a bit. It would still be a mammoth task going through the remaining tracks though and they might narrow it down by site votes, soundcloud listens, likes etc at that point.



True. I just entered to show that I don't care about the damn rules (some country my a"#). Rules are made to be broken  

Best of luck guys! 

and yeah. Those 3 top ones sucks balls!


----------



## mchastney

Ryan @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> True. I just entered to show that I don't care about the damn rules (some country my a"#). Rules are made to be broken



Oh yeah, I'm definitely with you on that one. The residency rules suck and I understand why people are still creating entries regardless, but I'm sure the rules must be there to prevent certain legal/logistical nightmares for the company.


----------



## Ryan

Indeed does. Yeah, there's a reason for it for sure..


Sorry guys. Just had to make this in my break/pause from another job today. it's called: HEEEEY JAAA! (It's just for fun!)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F133375639&secret_url=false[/flash]


Original submition: 
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F133190103&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## composeradrian

Alright, joining the bandwagon

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1252


----------



## 24dBFS

Hi guys! 
The quality of the submissions is getting better and better  
And here are mine curveballs , Your feedback is most welcome:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/199
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/386
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/517
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/695
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/965

Wish You all good luck and let us all have a lot of fun with this crazy competition!

_-)


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Nice work Adrian - like what you did with the harmony. Works nicely :D

I'm tempted to try a second entry - maybe do something totally different, but here's my first.


*http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1528*


I re-harmonised some of the melody to change the feel of the piece, and ended up with some vaguely John Barry type thing. Then went big and predictable in the second half.


----------



## germancomponist

24dBFS @ Sat Feb 08 said:


> Hi guys!
> The quality of the submissions is getting better and better



I agree. It is getting better every day!


----------



## José Herring

bump.

Just want to keep the bleeding fingers entries nice and tidy on this thread.


----------



## presetfreund

Not planning to use any of the stems. Though they are useful for studying the composition.
Could use the string stem separated in 2 or 3 separate stems, there´s quite a lot going on there.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

presetfreund @ Sun Feb 09 said:


> Not planning to use any of the stems.



You may want to give the rules a quick read again...


----------



## presetfreund

wilx @ Sun Feb 09 said:


> presetfreund @ Sun Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not planning to use any of the stems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to give the rules a quick read again...
Click to expand...


Yup, done. Right. Thanks for the hint 
Though I do not understand. I would see a point in using the stems if this was a mixing or mastering contest or the like. But a composition contest? Mmm...

(Not sure if this belongs in this thread. On the other hand: why open up a "bleeding fingers contest" thread when already this one exists...)


----------



## R. Soul

presetfreund @ Sun Feb 09 said:


> wilx @ Sun Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> presetfreund @ Sun Feb 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not planning to use any of the stems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to give the rules a quick read again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, done. Right. Thanks for the hint
> Though I do not understand. I would see a point in using the stems if this was a mixing or mastering contest or the like. But a composition contest? Mmm...
> 
> (Not sure if this belongs in this thread. On the other hand: why open up a "bleeding fingers contest" when already this one exists...)
Click to expand...

Think of it as making a backing track for a singer, except in this instance the singer is a string section or a choir. 
Listen to a few of the entries posted here if you haven't already. A lot of them are so different from HZ's that they sound like completely different tracks.


----------



## Tatu

Good work, fellow VIC'ers!

I certainly wish that one of our fine members is picked from the lot.

I'm not eligible, but here we fucking go:
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1592

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F133846891&secret_url=false[/flash]

=o


----------



## 24dBFS

Hi Tatu, great epic music, totally fits Your avatar! Cheers!


----------



## davidm

I had posted mine separately in the member composition section, but I figure I should add it to the catalog here as well. I used the trumpet stem and the string stem for the second half only. Other instruments are EWQLSO and Apocalypse Elements. Let me know any thoughts on improving my technique:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1504

- David


----------



## germancomponist

So, my entry now is completed in my head. (I hope  )

I will start doing it in my DAW tomorrow.

o-[][]-o


----------



## 24dBFS

Have fun with it Gunther!

Cheers!


----------



## sstern

Cool tracks guys! Here is my take on that:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1748


----------



## vazha

Thanks guys for the pleasure of listening to your music. On the site of the competition is very hard to find decent work, but here they are at a glance.
Here are my two jobs:
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1069 (The Door is Opened)
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1853 (The Sea is Calling Our Sons)
It will not enter the contest because I am from Russia...
To this I can only repeat:


Penthagram @ 1st February 2014 said:


> but i fight with honour to compose it. And enjoy the process creation and the end result.


Regards!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Not mine, but I just came across the best entry by far:
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/452

The guy's insane - he's done a dozen entries, all totally different and all really high quality.
Based on musicality, originality and production chops this chap should be one of the top three for sure.

Also, is anyone getting errors trying to submit an entry? I can't upload my second submission...


----------



## Tatu

wilx @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Not mine, but I just came across the best entry by far:
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/452
> 
> The guy's insane - he's done a dozen entries, all totally different and all really high quality.
> Based on musicality, originality and production chops this chap should be one of the top three for sure.
> 
> Also, is anyone getting errors trying to submit an entry? I can't upload my second submission...



Wow that guy's LOCO!! :shock: 
I'm voting for him.


----------



## germancomponist

Very cool how different we would vote. I like other entries much more. 

The problem is: Since it seems that you can post anything, it escalates. I've been waiting eagerly awaiting the first hard rock number..... . 

I am working on an entry where I use Hans's track as a "temp track". Here and there I use his recordings, but I do not a completely new thing. 

30% done, btw. .


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

germancomponist @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Very cool how different we would vote. I like other entries much more.
> 
> The problem is: Since it seems that you can post anything, it escalates. I've been waiting eagerly awaiting the first hard rock number..... .
> 
> I am working on an entry where I use Hans's track as a "temp track". Here and there I use his recordings, but I do not a completely new thing.
> 
> 30% done, btw. .



you're still 98% done on your mystery project! Is there any hope for your entry..? Looking forward to it  Out of interest, what would be your favourite entry so far?
I mentioned this particular one as it was far ahead of many others in terms of originality, production/arrangement, and personality. There are a good number of well-produced solid entries, and some inventive interpretations, but I thought this guy's entries were a level above the other stuff I'd heard.

He did a rocky version also!

https://soundcloud.com/ryantaubert/toug ... -contest-1


----------



## germancomponist

wilx @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool how different we would vote. I like other entries much more.
> 
> The problem is: Since it seems that you can post anything, it escalates. I've been waiting eagerly awaiting the first hard rock number..... .
> 
> I am working on an entry where I use Hans's track as a "temp track". Here and there I use his recordings, but I do not a completely new thing.
> 
> 30% done, btw. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're still 98% done on your mystery project! Is there any hope for your entry..? Looking forward to it  Out of interest, what would be your favourite entry so far?
> I mentioned this particular one as it was far ahead of many others in terms of originality, production/arrangement, and personality. There are a good number of well-produced solid entries, and some inventive interpretations, but I thought this guy's entries were a level above the other stuff I'd heard.
> 
> He did a rocky version also!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ryantaubert/toug ... -contest-1
Click to expand...


98% was yesterday. Now we are at 99%!

About the contest: There is nothing wrong with your opinion! As I said, I have not lost the ground idea from Hans's original track. My entry will be an alternative to it.

o-[][]-o


----------



## murrthecat

Hi everyone,

I am one of the not-eligible composers but as others I thought it was fun to try.
The only thing is that I get a problem message from the browser when I try to login to hanszimmerwantsyou.com with my SoundCloud account (anyone had this problem? from yesterday...)

Anyway, I took a different approach...I used most of the stems (except the trumpet) but treated them as sources for different types and amounts of processing. I only added a bit of electronic drums.

https://soundcloud.com/alessandroponti/ ... wn-destiny

Just for the fun of it, I hope I can see the website working 

Good luck to everyone!
Ciao,
Alessandro


----------



## 24dBFS

Hi Alessandro! 
Yes, the website is down since yesterday - so no new uploads at the moment ;( Hopefully they will fix it ASAP.
I like Your stuttered approach on this one! What have You used for that effect?
If You like check my newest submission:
https://soundcloud.com/karolobara/dying ... ng-fingers

Cheers!!


----------



## murrthecat

Hi Karol,

thanks for the info.
I like your tracks, wish you good luck! also with the website...

For that "stuttered" effect I basically used a gate, a filter and delay for giving the proper tail, on both the string and percussion stems...

Best,
Ale


----------



## utopia

Great entries, guys.
Here's mine: 
https://soundcloud.com/dmitry_selipanov ... rs-contest
Stems used: vocal, trumpet. The most difficult part was to stay under 2 mins, hehe (the track is exactly 02:00 long) :D
This also happens to be my first track with Mural (all strings are Mural only). Also, there's some (subtle) live marimba and gran cassa in the beginning.


----------



## Max Castillo

Is something wrong with that website? It gives me an error when I try to link it with my SoundCloud.

Might as well post my entry here for now: https://soundcloud.com/max-castillo-pro ... y-bleeding


----------



## synthic

Max Castillo: Yes they seem to be having problems right now...

Anyway, here's my entry:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1954

I've made use of all the stems here, in different ways throughout the piece. Enjoy!


----------



## Max Castillo

The site is working now, here's mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1970

Someone was already nice enough to leave a comment, awesome.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

They've fixed the uploads now. Just in time for my second entry!

I reharmonised the melody again - went for something a bit more fun.


*http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2077*


----------



## 24dBFS

Very nice! 
Americana style.
I really like the mix, have You mixed it by yourself or are You working with external mixers?

Cheers!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

24dBFS @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Very nice!
> Americana style.
> I really like the mix, have You mixed it by yourself or are You working with external mixers?
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks! I mixed it myself. Once I was determined to put some silly drums in it, I spent a fair bit of time trying to get them to work with the orchestra. Brian Tyler's done some great stuff with Orchestra and drumkit, but it's mostly mixed pretty dry. For this sort of orchestration I had to put the drums in a fairly big space and do some forensic EQing. 

Could be better, but I'm not too appalled by it :D


----------



## 24dBFS

Ooooh the drums! 
Struggle every time I am using those 
They like to stick out too much in the mix. 
Tyler knows his shit when it comes to drums, that for sure!

Thanks for the reply.
Cheers!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Here is my entry:
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2102

I would have loved to have time to do a couple more, including a more traditional version, but since that has been covered very well, I took a detour...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Here is my entry:
> https://soundcloud.com/user2244624/ritual-bleeding-fingers
> 
> I would have loved to have time to do a couple more, including a more traditional version, but since that has been covered very well, I took a detour...



Nice production! I like the vibe - second half is like one of those super-sexy car adverts. And I mean that in a good way :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Ha, thanks, i'll try to take it as a compliment (what kind of car are you driving? >8o )


----------



## José Herring

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Here is my entry:
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2102[url]
> 
> I would have loved to have time to do a couple more, including a more traditional version, but since that has been covered very well, I took a detour...



I love it!


----------



## germancomponist

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Here is my entry:
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2102[url]
> 
> I would have loved to have time to do a couple more, including a more traditional version, but since that has been covered very well, I took a detour...



Very cool, Patrick!

I hope I will get the time to get finished my entry. I am sure you will also like it.


----------



## mushanga

Wow...really impressed with the quality of entries here. This is mine..

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2016

Good luck guys


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Thanks guys!

I wish I had time for another, but not sure i'll be able to squeeze it in the schedule...

Good luck to all! 
o-[][]-o


----------



## ebot9000

The entries I've heard in this thread are a MAJOR cut above most of the entries. Wow!

Here's mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/285


----------



## synthetic

Nice stuff, everyone. I think I followed the temp too much. And I processed his stems so much that no one will believe I used them. (Choir, solo vocal, and keys/bells) 

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1983

Almost 2200 submissions now. I feel like an actor who showed up for the cattle call audition for Man of Steel walking into a line that goes for two blocks.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

germancomponist @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my entry:
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2102[url]
> 
> I would have loved to have time to do a couple more, including a more traditional version, but since that has been covered very well, I took a detour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, Patrick!
> 
> I hope I will get the time to get finished my entry. I am sure you will also like it.
Click to expand...


Looking forward to hear it Gunther!


----------



## lucky909091

Just a question: 
after downloading I cannot really figure out the right tuning of the stems.
Is it 442 or 443 ?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Jem7

Max Castillo @ 12/2/2014 said:


> The site is working now, here's mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1970
> 
> Someone was already nice enough to leave a comment, awesome.


Great version Max!

*lucky909091*
It's 440.


----------



## synthic

Just in case it's not already been posted here on the forum: Join this group on Facebook and submit your entries there as well:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1421568084753674/


----------



## lucky909091

To Jem7: 
I downloaded the single stems from their site and my other VIs are not in tune with them.
What did I do wrong?


----------



## ebot9000

lucky909091 @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> To Jem7:
> I downloaded the single stems from their site and my other VIs are not in tune with them.
> What did I do wrong?



Is your host at 48k?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Maybe a sample rate issue?


----------



## José Herring

lucky909091 @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> To Jem7:
> I downloaded the single stems from their site and my other VIs are not in tune with them.
> What did I do wrong?



You probably have a sample rate conversion problem. The stems are at 48k.


----------



## lucky909091

Aaaah. :roll: 

Thank you. That was the problem.

Very nice to have such a great helping pool here. o-[][]-o 

Thanks at all of you.

:D


----------



## rJames

ebot9000 @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> The entries I've heard in this thread are a MAJOR cut above most of the entries. Wow!
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/285



I was waiting for Barry White's voice for a while there.


----------



## ebot9000

rJames @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> ebot9000 @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entries I've heard in this thread are a MAJOR cut above most of the entries. Wow!
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for Barry White's voice for a while there.
Click to expand...


lol... Since he _was_ a great arranger, I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## rJames

ebot9000 @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> rJames @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebot9000 @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entries I've heard in this thread are a MAJOR cut above most of the entries. Wow!
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for Barry White's voice for a while there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... Since he _was_ a great arranger, I'll take that as a compliment
Click to expand...


It just had that vibe, I thought it was cool.


----------



## CharlesB

Well, I couldn't resist taking a crack at this as well, since it 1) is an excellent excuse to actually write something, and 2) provides a simple solution to the "how do I start a new piece" problem. :wink:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2573
(How's that for a cheesy title?)


----------



## alexdavis

So many great tracks!!! I'm throwing my 2 cents in the pot:

1) The Well-Tempered Zimmer Theme - Baroque-style 4-voice Fugue (Because... why not?)

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2604

2) Pillars of the Dawn - Inspired by a passage from Arthur C. Clarke's "Childhood's End"

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2605

-Alex (of Embertone)


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

alexdavis @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> So many great tracks!!! I'm throwing my 2 cents in the pot:
> 
> 1) The Well-Tempered Zimmer Theme - Baroque-style 4-voice Fugue (Because... why not?)
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2604
> 
> 2) Pillars of the Dawn - Inspired by a passage from Arthur C. Clarke's "Childhood's End"
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2605
> 
> -Alex (of Embertone)



Is that the oft-used Stylus RMX loop I hear in the second one? Haha!

Nice idea with the first - no stems used means it's ineligible, but an original & inventive effort!


----------



## alexdavis

I've never been very good with rules - and since I'm not very talented with self promotion either, I'm not too concerned about it!!

and YES, Stylus RMX, shameless :twisted: 

-Alex


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Perfectly happy with my current work in LA but thought I would enter just for fun:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2957


----------



## Tyderian

Here's my last-minute effort - only number three thousand and twenty seven :shock: 

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/3027

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135116033&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## JPignatoMusic

Here goes mine: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1860


----------



## doubleattack

so here is mine: three thousand one hundred and fourteen :D 

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/3114


----------



## fkoenig

Dear fellow composers,

here´s another one....

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/3324

This is probably going to be the largest musical contest ever. The Bleeding Fingers guys will end as Bleeding Ears, I fear....

Good luck everybody!

FKoenig


----------



## peksi

Dear sirs,

This would be my humble contribution to this competition. The piece is called "Edge of Dreams" and I wanted to go light and positive with a little climax in the last 30 seconds before full brakes at the 2 minute mark.

Hope you enjoy!

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/3336

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/135259679&amp;color=ff5500&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

Cheers,
Pekka


----------



## Inductance

After dealing with some DAW technical difficulties, and after some good old-fashioned procrastination, I finally submitted my entry. It's a hard rock/metal take on Hans' theme. Here it is.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/3423


----------



## synthic

Here's my 2nd entry. I thought there was WAY too little scifi-reggae in this contest... This one's called *Ode to the Kingston Muffin* 

 Enjoy!

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/3489


----------



## rpaillot

Hi there

Here's my humble take on this : 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y86n5dugoqhdt ... ingers.mp3


----------



## Tinpig

Why not,

if you want Jazz you got it!!!

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/2736

For something other than Jazz, well here you go.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1962

Enjoy...


----------



## presetfreund

Tatu @ Sun Feb 09 said:


> Good work, fellow VIC'ers!
> 
> I certainly wish that one of our fine members is picked from the lot.
> 
> I'm not eligible, but here we [email protected]#king go:
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/1592
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F133846891&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> =o


many good entries in this thread but yours is among my favourites. passionate, elaborated and musical!

I also like that guy´s track who is at the top during the recent days (weeks) - production quality might be better but good eigth note ostinato in the beginning followed by impressive build-up.

Bonne chance to everyone else!


----------



## Jem7

Here is mine! A bit late but meh. 
I'm also not eligible because of the country rules but Hans doesn't play by the rules neither should I.

It was fun.

http://soundcloud.com/ugurdariveren/han ... ng-fingers

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135485195&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Max Castillo

Jem7 @ Tue Feb 18 said:


> Here is mine! A bit late but meh.
> I'm also not eligible because of the country rules but Hans doesn't play by the rules neither should I.
> 
> It was fun.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ugurdariveren/han ... ng-fingers
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135485195&secret_url=false[/flash]



Sounds good!


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Some wonderful entries from VI-Control . No surprise there  Here's my entry , better late than never . I spent the last 2 weeks thinking about it and took a day of work today to be chained the Cubase till it was entered . Good luck to all , hopefully a VI member gets placed . 

https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples ... ng-fingers

or 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/135477054=false[/flash]


----------



## presetfreund

Jem7 @ Tue Feb 18 said:


> Here is mine! A bit late but meh.
> I'm also not eligible because of the country rules but Hans doesn't play by the rules neither should I.
> 
> It was fun.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ugurdariveren/han ... ng-fingers
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135485195&secret_url=false[/flash]



1)
Thanks for sharing! It seems you spent quite an effort on using as well the given stems (thus fairly doing a remix) as also creating something new that is entirely your creation (thus really composing music) (not talking about the legal issues :roll: just the creative aspect) I mean e.g. the change of key towards the end. Liked it.

2)
Here is my contribution:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4106

also
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135481393&secret_url=false[/flash]

I took the given music Destiny´s Door as kind of a main theme for a non-existing film; where now would be the task to compose one of the other cues that should be different from yet based on the given main theme and harmonies.

Used the given trumpet stem as well as the Bells/Harp stem.

3)
Oops, just realized that there is a "dislike" button at the track page
:o 
never have been aware of that
man, they did not design the site to be as cosy as Facebook, or what
:lol:


----------



## presetfreund

SymphonicSamples @ Tue Feb 18 said:


> Some wonderful entries from VI-Control . No surprise there  Here's my entry , better late than never . I spent the last 2 weeks thinking about it and took a day of work today to be chained the Cubase till it was entered . Good luck to all , hopefully a VI member gets placed .
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples ... ng-fingers
> 
> or
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/135477054=false[/flash]



Awesome!


----------



## noizy

hello guys,

really great remixes so far 

i/ we wanted to do it little different. so here we go:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4328

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135367308&secret_url=false[/flash]

and


http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4338

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135368170&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## alexmshore

Some fantastic entries from everyone here, good luck to you all!

Heres my take on it. Tried going for a less 'epic' approach however that clearly went out of the window by the end  

https://soundcloud.com/alex-shore-1/a-c ... e-bleeding


----------



## Inceptic

Lots of good entries here!

Is anyone else getting "Competition Closed" on the homepage? I also get an "Application Error" when going to the submit link.

The rules specifically said:

_2.3 The Competition will run from 10:00:00 AM PST (19:00:00 CET) on Wednesday January 22, 2014 (the
“Starting Date”) and continue through 00:01:00 AM PST (09:01:00 CET) on Thursday February 20, 2014
(the “Closing Date”) (collectively the “Competition Period”)._

And right now it is: Tuesday, 18 February 2014, 18:00:12 PST.

Did they close early?


----------



## TheWillardofOZ

I tried to submit mine a couple hours ago and came to the same conclusion. 'Tis a shame.


----------



## Inceptic

I sent an e-mail to [email protected] asking what's up.

Kind of a long shot, but it's truly a shame.


----------



## Simplesly

Yeah.. I was about to upload two tracks. I seriously hope it's just a temporary issue. FWIW - I was, however, paging through the entries and gave up at about page 160. At 10 tracks per page, that means there are well over 1600 entries. They probably closed it because there are already too many tracks to listen to!

You can still post to the soundcloud page though..


----------



## alexdavis

I spent an embarrassing amount of effort on a few more tracks. Went to submit tonight and my mouth hung wide open as I read the words "Competition Closed". Oh crap, I hope not! If anyone hears back from Bleeding Fingers, please let us know-- I sent an email too but I imagine that they're getting inundated with them right now.

Alex


----------



## José Herring

There are close to 5000 entries the last time I checked. Talk about an epic cattle call!!


----------



## alexdavis

Yeah, a nightmare to go through that many tracks. If the rules specify when the contest doors close, it would be nice to be able to count on that -- especially for us procrastinators. Sigh!

:cry: 

Ugh! I'm bug-eyed from the last 12-hours of composing... maybe some sleep will improve my outlook...

(o)


EDIT:

Oh, hey! Just found this on the twitterspace:

https://twitter.com/SoundCloud/status/4 ... 4352532480

Their site is having issues, the contest is still open... whew. The last few composathons haven't been in vain after all!


----------



## wesbender

They posted on facebook that they're having site issues at the moment, should be back up by morning.

(only to probably crash again after the 1000 people trying to submit today all try to do it at once)


----------



## SymphonicSamples

presetfreund @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> SymphonicSamples @ Tue Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some wonderful entries from VI-Control . No surprise there  Here's my entry , better late than never . I spent the last 2 weeks thinking about it and took a day of work today to be chained the Cubase till it was entered . Good luck to all , hopefully a VI member gets placed .
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples ... ng-fingers
> 
> or
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/135477054=false[/flash]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
Click to expand...


http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4137 

Thanks presetfreund , much appreciated .


----------



## Simplesly

Hopefully it will work when I try to submit this afternoon after work. What I don't get is why they allowed multiple submissions in the first place. I mean I'm gonna take advantage of it, but it just means that they're going to be sitting in front of their monitors for a loooong time listening to all of these tracks.... 

Also, what is the deal with the voting? I didn't see anything in the rules about it, is it just for fun? Some way for the entrants to cast a popular vote?


----------



## lucky909091

Perhaps the most voted 50 tracks will come into the pool that will be heard by Hans Zimmer and his team. :shock: 

Or:

Perhaps the voting is just for fun and the Bleeding Fingers team knows exactly what kind of composition work they are looking for.
In this case, they will filter the contributions when they are being sent and eventually 50 tracks will remain for approval.

:?:

The first procedure would not be the best because I suppose that there is a way to buy votes for soundcloud as you can do it for youtube... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## peksi

Thanks for sharing your work here fellow VI people. It's incredible to see so many different interpretations and styles. A real eye opener.

But now it is time to quit all happy happy joy joy BS and get sad and melancholic, epic style, as everybody here loves it so much. I stayed up all night making this song just wanting to drag you VIs deep under with me.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/135628655&amp;color=ff5500&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

It seems that competition is not open anymore but happy to share this with you guys anyways. Hope that one of you will make it to the podium.


----------



## Jem7

Max Castillo @ 18/2/2014 said:


> Jem7 @ Tue Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine! A bit late but meh.
> I'm also not eligible because of the country rules but Hans doesn't play by the rules neither should I.
> 
> It was fun.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ugurdariveren/han ... ng-fingers
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135485195&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good!
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot man!



presetfreund @ 18/2/2014 said:


> 1)
> Thanks for sharing! It seems you spent quite an effort on using as well the given stems (thus fairly doing a remix) as also creating something new that is entirely your creation (thus really composing music) (not talking about the legal issues :roll: just the creative aspect) I mean e.g. the change of key towards the end. Liked it.
> 
> 2)
> Here is my contribution:
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4106
> 
> also
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135481393&secret_url=false[/flash]



Thank you. Well actually I just used melody stems as color then I arranged everything from start so it's all my sounds and programming 
Btw you have nice version too.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Yes, I think they closed it early.

I posted this last night in another thread (accidentally - oops!).



marclawsonmusic @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> Well, bummer... I was about to submit my entry and the contest is now showing closed.
> 
> Even though the official rules say this?
> 
> 2.3 The Competition will run from 10:00:00 AM PST (19:00:00 CET) on Wednesday January 22, 2014 (the “Starting Date”) and continue through *00:01:00 AM PST (09:01:00 CET) on Thursday February 20, 2014 *(the “Closing Date”) (collectively the “Competition Period”).
> 
> Sigh... I never win these things anyway...
> 
> Well, for what it's worth, here's the entry. It was fun either way.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/marclawsonmusic/destinys-door-remix-20140219
> 
> Cheers,
> Marc
> o-[][]-o



Oh well, it was fun to work on, regardless of the outcome.
Marc


----------



## quidam

Are there 5000+ submissions already?
Anyway, there are a lot of great entries. One could release a compilation. :D 

I'm ineligible but still here's my entry: 
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4534

Love to work with samples.  

Cheers!


----------



## RiffWraith

josejherring @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> There are close to 5000 entries the last time I checked.



5,000. Now think of all the entries that did not get submitted b/c the comp ended early. Now think of all of the composers who did not submit, because they had a deadline/were too busy, didn't think it was worth it, didn't want to be a part of a "competition", didn't feel they had anything to offer, didn't feel it was necessary b/c they are already a working composer and don't need to do this.... now you get a sense of how many composers there are out there.

Cheers.


----------



## Inceptic

So the site is back up and open. Apparently there has been an extension too, with the new due date being February 24!!!


----------



## daveyjones

Can't believe there is so many entries - and so many amazing ones too. I'll add mine into the mix.


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135665303&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## jaredcowing

RiffWraith @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> 5,000. Now think of all the entries that did not get submitted b/c the comp ended early. Now think of all of the composers who did not submit, because they had a deadline/were too busy, didn't think it was worth it, didn't want to be a part of a "competition", didn't feel they had anything to offer, didn't feel it was necessary b/c they are already a working composer and don't need to do this.... now you get a sense of how many composers there are out there.
> 
> Cheers.



It is quite mindboggling to think about. If looking at these numbers as "the competition," there is at least some silver lining in the fact that the range of compositional and/or production quality in the submissions ranged very widely from stellar to pretty darn bad. The fact that you can usually tell almost right away where a track will fall in that range says to me that you still can't cover up inexperience with killer gear- there's still generally no replacement for hard work and a good ear. Now whether directors can tell the difference, that's where we might run into trouble....


----------



## germancomponist

Now it is from January 22 > February 24, 2014! 

I am working on my mix and yeah, so now I have more time for making my sound.

I am late, as always.


----------



## alexdavis

Glad that I was able to post these after all... with all of the amazing entries, it's great to be a part of this huge contest!

Nintendo Fantasy-

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135588204&secret_url=false[/flash]

One Republic/Goldfrapp/HZ Mashup-

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135590268&secret_url=false[/flash]

Hybrid Orchestra-

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135588491&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## zacnelson

Here is my humble entry; my goal was to respect the original almost completely, I view my arrangement as simply another scene in the film where the musical theme is re-used but with a slightly more triumphant feel, like the conclusion of the film perhaps.

https://soundcloud.com/the-dead-storm/the-victor-returns-bleeding

All I did was change the chord progression, and added a repetitive violin pattern. To enable this I also had to re-do the cello, trumpet and brass stems, but I tried to make them sound fairly close to the original. I got away with pitch-shifting the synth stem.


----------



## TheWillardofOZ

Here's my entry! I wanted to change the feel of the melody entirely by using different harmonies. Enjoy!

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4971


----------



## kmlandre

My little contribution:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5073

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## kdm

Thought I would give this a go as well.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5353

I only used part of one stem in original form, and two others affected/edited as a background part. Everything else is original. My idea was to loosely tell a short story of a collision between "old" and "new" film music styles. The key word is "loosely".


----------



## Mike Marino

Just shy of 5400 entries right now....


----------



## guydoingmusic

better late than never... Here's my entry.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5374


----------



## itskylerobertson

I'm really enjoying the tracks posted here! Here's one I just finished.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5445

Kyle


----------



## stargazer

Some very good entrys in this thread, for sure!
It was fun to play with those files, here's my first take on it:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5426

It seems to be important to be active on Soundcloud, to get votes, likes and comments.
Does anybody know more about that part of the competition?

I wonder, because I discovered the deadline was changed, and just maybe I can find some time to do another entry, but I can't spend to much time socializing on Soundcloud.


----------



## peksi

House genre seems to be totally forgotten so I just had to do this: Finnish House Mobsters!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/135909441&amp;color=ff5500&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]


----------



## marclawsonmusic

I was grateful for the extension, so I just got mine submitted.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5715

More than anything, I want to hear Gunther's  o-[][]-o I hope he gets his mix done in time.

Best,
Marc


----------



## zaydx

i listened to many tracks, some dubstep remix was really cool !!!
I wonder if one of the winning tracks will be a dubstep or a house remix !!will Mr Hans Pick a House or dubstep track!!! ???? may be !!
Anyway here is my track !!!
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5717


----------



## AR

So guys, who among the vi-users here is your favorite?


----------



## marclawsonmusic

guydoingmusic @ Thu Feb 20 said:


> better late than never... Here's my entry.
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5374



Nice one, Brad. I see you got some mileage with that Commodore 128


----------



## marclawsonmusic

alexdavis @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> Glad that I was able to post these after all... with all of the amazing entries, it's great to be a part of this huge contest!
> 
> Nintendo Fantasy-
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135588204&secret_url=false[/flash]



Holy crap the Nintendo Fantasy is great!!!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

marclawsonmusic @ Thu Feb 20 said:


> I was grateful for the extension, so I just got mine submitted.
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5715
> 
> More than anything, I want to hear Gunther's  o-[][]-o I hope he gets his mix done in time.
> 
> Best,
> Marc



I'm starting to wonder whether Gunther has ever actually written any music. He just teases us with his endless percentages!


----------



## SymphonicSamples

I just check the thread again to see if Gunther posted also . Soon maybe  Maybe ..


----------



## germancomponist

SymphonicSamples @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> I just check the thread again to see if Gunther posted also . Soon maybe  Maybe ..



Because I know that the deadline now is the feb., 24. I will spend more time on my mixing. What a fun to work with Hans's audio!


----------



## germancomponist

wilx @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> marclawsonmusic @ Thu Feb 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was grateful for the extension, so I just got mine submitted.
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5715
> 
> More than anything, I want to hear Gunther's  o-[][]-o I hope he gets his mix done in time.
> 
> Best,
> Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder whether Gunther has ever actually written any music. He just teases us with his endless percentages!
Click to expand...


Ha ha, what a great joke. Use the search function here.


----------



## Ryan

So, em I the only one finding this contest being a bit ridicules right now with 5-6k entries and counting? and whats up with the x-count of versions? are people so desperate? 

There is a lot of good stuff in this thread for sure! Really hope someone from VI gets the shot. 
btw: the C64/SID version is a killer. My heart is soft for that kind of stuff!

_My entry: https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/cancer- ... h-bleeding _


----------



## germancomponist

Ryan @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> So, em I the only one finding this contest being a bit ridicules right now with 5-6k entries and counting? and whats up with the x-count of versions? are people so desperate?
> 
> There is a lot of good stuff in this thread for sure! Really hope someone from VI gets the shot.
> btw: the C64/SID version is a killer. My heart is soft for that kind of stuff!
> 
> _My entry: https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/cancer- ... h-bleeding _



Yours is also nice.

About the 5-6k entries...., I think it is good to listen here to the whole VI-gang' s entries. So now we know where others come from.... .


----------



## Ryan

germancomponist @ 21/2/2014 said:


> Ryan @ Fri Feb 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, em I the only one finding this contest being a bit ridicules right now with 5-6k entries and counting? and whats up with the x-count of versions? are people so desperate?
> 
> There is a lot of good stuff in this thread for sure! Really hope someone from VI gets the shot.
> btw: the C64/SID version is a killer. My heart is soft for that kind of stuff!
> 
> _My entry: https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/cancer- ... h-bleeding _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is also nice.
> 
> About the 5-6k entries...., I think it is good to listen here to the whole VI-gang' s entries. So now we know where others come from.... .
Click to expand...


Thanks Germany! yeah. Stuff from this forum is at a different level then most of the other stuff I have heard so far  Where is yours? o[]) (If you show me yours, I'll show you mine...)


----------



## artmanjam

Hi everyone,

Here's my take, Id#5524 (!) just for fun (ineligible country)...

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5524

Good luck to everyone !

Alain


----------



## hollo321

hey ive made a few mix changes to my track and before replacing the track on soundcloud, want to ask has anyone tried this to know if this is safe, that wont loose the entry on the zimmer site?
thanks


----------



## kdm

It is technically safe. The contest site just pulls content from your SoundCloud link. It gets updated anytime you update your SoundCloud entry - i.e. description text is updated as well. Probably not the best idea to update after the deadline for other reasons, but for now, I don't see how it would be a problem. Just keep the file length the same and start time the same so comments don't appear out of sync.


----------



## hollo321

thats great to hear kdm :D, thanks!


----------



## Simplesly

Here's one of my entries. Decided to take some time to make my other one better. Will post it today or tomorrow. 


http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4848


----------



## ThomasL

Well, I couldn't resist, went for an Yngwie Malmsteen "more is more" vibe...

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5796


----------



## ThomasL

stargazer @ 2014-02-20 said:


> I wonder, because I discovered the deadline was changed, and just maybe I can find some time to do another entry, but I can't spend to much time socializing on Soundcloud.


I wouldn't do that, not if you want to "win"...

From the rules:


> 2.7 You may submit more than one Composition in this Competition, however, any duplicate entries will be deleted and you will be disqualified from this Competition.


----------



## pkm

ThomasL @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> stargazer @ 2014-02-20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, because I discovered the deadline was changed, and just maybe I can find some time to do another entry, but I can't spend to much time socializing on Soundcloud.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do that, not if you want to "win"...
> 
> From the rules:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.7 You may submit more than one Composition in this Competition, however, any duplicate entries will be deleted and you will be disqualified from this Competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I think he means a new version, not a duplicate of his first one.


----------



## jleckie

I do think they need longer Perhaps they will wait till the 1 millionth entry before deciding?


----------



## AlexandreSafi

Oh! So i seem to be able to produce the 200th Post here?!... Talk about Destiny!!

Anyways, i just made another one... 

Where in the other i tried to use this brilliant theme composed by Mr. Zimmer using the solo voice and elevate it, here I went the other way around and used it for "my other purpose"...

The "idea" came to me when litterally taking out the trash! 
"Inspiration has its humorous ways, it seems..." 

-- I'm completely off that contest already, but if anyone's into the actual orchestral sound for what makes orchestra special, i hope that you... ok i "don't hope", i COMMAND YOU to be interested  --

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5933

https://soundcloud.com/karim-safi/forev ... y-bleeding

Thanks for listening
Alex


----------



## peksi

i was very sad to see some Jane Doe comment contestant entries advertizing their "service" to produce hits (and likes?) for the song. parasites.


----------



## Normqn

Hi everyone, I'm new on this forum and I think the community seems to be nice and very interesting regarding informations and advices.

Here is my entry (Not eligible) :

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/3388

I heard every submitions from this topic and there is a lot of nice stuff.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## lucky909091

SymphonicSamples @ Fri 21 Feb said:


> I just check the thread again to see if Gunther posted also . Soon maybe  Maybe ..



I am also curious, what Gunther will send into the competition. He seems to be the most active member on VI--control. o-[][]-o 

Perhaps he will compose completely over the weekend and surprises us with something really new. =o 

All the best for your contribution, Gunther. _-)


----------



## mark812

SymphonicSamples @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> I just check the thread again to see if Gunther posted also . Soon maybe  Maybe ..



Me too, looking forward to it :D


----------



## Simplesly

Here's my second track... 


http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6011


----------



## iaink

Hi guys,

Here is my submission.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6030

[flash width=500 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F136244793&secret_url=false[/flash]

Cheers,


----------



## zacnelson

Well I decided to delete my first submission entirely, it was so mediocre! There was no way to actually edit my submission on the competition website, so I deleted it from my soundcloud instead. Here is my brand new version, which I hope is a fairly unique take on the track, but still retains the spirit of the original.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6132

https://soundcloud.com/the-dead-storm/t ... ng-fingers


----------



## maraskandi

This is my little ditty:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5967


----------



## germancomponist

lucky909091 @ Sat Feb 22 said:


> SymphonicSamples @ Fri 21 Feb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just check the thread again to see if Gunther posted also . Soon maybe  Maybe ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also curious, what Gunther will send into the competition. He seems to be the most active member on VI--control. o-[][]-o
> 
> Perhaps he will compose completely over the weekend and surprises us with something really new. =o
> 
> All the best for your contribution, Gunther. _-)
Click to expand...


Ha ha, wait some hours. I had to produce a radio spot, but now I am back here and finish my little entry.


----------



## Inceptic

What a tough competition; the entries just keep on coming and I can see the server being overwhelmed again.

Anyways, here's my entry:
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5984

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## germancomponist

Yeah,

I am trying to submit but it doesn't work at the moment. Edit: Now it worked

Here is my little entry: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6235

Have fun while listening!


----------



## José Herring

Before you submit, I would check the balance. The woodwind solo section is actually louder than the full tutti section thus you loose the effect of the cresc into the full orchestra. When the full orchestra plays it suddenly sounds like a compressor kicks in and reduces the overall volume.


----------



## germancomponist

josejherring @ Sun Feb 23 said:


> Before you submit, I would check the balance. The woodwind solo section is actually louder than the full tutti section thus you loose the effect of the cresc into the full orchestra. When the full orchestra plays it suddenly sounds like a compressor kicks in and reduces the overall volume.



I know what you mean, José, and I asked it 100 times to myself if this should or could be ok. Yeah, I let it be as is. If I had written something for concert music, sure, than I never had mixed it in this way. 

But thanks for the hint! I know that it is good meant!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Daniel James

germancomponist @ Sun Feb 23 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I am trying to submit but it doesn't work at the moment. Edit: Now it worked
> 
> Here is my little entry: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6235
> 
> Have fun while listening!



Woah did I hear some modern hybrid sounds in there!! 

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist

Daniel James @ Sun Feb 23 said:


> Woah did I hear some modern hybrid sounds in there!!
> 
> -DJ



Ha ha, only a little bit what I had tuned into another key.... .


----------



## Tino Danielzik

Here is mine...

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6284

Regards,
Tino


----------



## lucky909091

Gunther, your contribution is "bombe". 
Nice work and good luck.


----------



## zacnelson

Gunther, I really liked in the second half of your track you made the trumpet and solo voice work as a call-and-response, that was a very insightful interpretation


----------



## doubleattack

@ Gunther, very warmhearted entry!

Finally I did a third one, actually inspired by this thread: 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36960

So this in mind you may grasp the whole idea behind.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6317

Probably sometime the lyrics are hard to understand, because it's completley done with the vocaloid software by yamaha (voice AVANNA). So give it a listen at twice...

And my second, not posted here until now: 

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4737

Good luck to all!

Frank


----------



## guydoingmusic

marclawsonmusic @ Thu Feb 20 said:


> guydoingmusic @ Thu Feb 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> better late than never... Here's my entry.
> 
> http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/5374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, Brad. I see you got some mileage with that Commodore 128
Click to expand...


Indeed!! I had smoke coming out of the Rom cartridge port for several days afterwards... Finally, it has cooled off and resumed operating normally!


----------



## alexdavis

marclawsonmusic @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> Nintendo Fantasy-
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135588204&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> Holy crap the Nintendo Fantasy is great!!!



Aw Marc, you just made my night! I'm a huge fan of your track as well - that opening is so moving and beautiful, and I love the production... Thanks man!

-Alex


----------



## givemenoughrope

So, I waited until the very last nanosecond, couldn't understand the upload form and it didn't get up there…wasted to much time trying too something oddball, but it was fun anyway:

https://soundcloud.com/mikearmstrongmus ... ntest-de-1


Fontunately, i randomly hit the right button the second time and uploaded the dub version. Dub is all about hitting the right button it seems:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6679


----------



## givemenoughrope

marclawson wins the contest, saves the princess and melts my mind all in one go. Good lord that was awesome.


----------



## stargazer

givemenoughrope @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> So, I waited until the very last nanosecond, couldn't understand the upload form and it didn't get up there…wasted to much time trying to something oddball:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mikearmstrongmus ... ntest-de-1



Very nice!


----------



## stargazer

I also missed the deadline with a few minutes - something happened with my upload :( 
I finally decided to spend some more time doing another entry, working in frenzy the hours just before the deadline.
Stupid I know, but it was fun anyway!

https://soundcloud.com/swedishstargazer ... e-bleeding


----------



## VaB

Found out about the contest 6 hours ago, did whatever I could /\~O o/~ o=< _-) and... missed it by a minute.
I can now testify to the efficacy of SoundClout and its stone-cold deadline. They don't miss a beat haha~ There goes 5 hours of anxiety and fun haha! keep it coming~


----------



## givemenoughrope

stargazer @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/swedishstargazer ... e-bleeding



Nice! A lot of surprises and cool sounds. 

Man, that piano looks tough to play.


----------



## peksi

Last night I made this little tune for the people of Philippines who faced the horrible typhoon 8.11.2013. Those people already have nothing and it seems so wrong they keep getting pounded by forces of nature.

I thought I'd put it to the competition as well but I should have done it last night since I did not understand it will be ended in 24.2. But I hope you people enjoy this.

And best of luck to all contestants!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/136460437&amp;color=ff5500&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]


----------



## Simplesly

I thought I had some ok entries. then I heard this guy's:


https://soundcloud.com/ryantaubert


----------



## hollo321

so many awesome versions here, good luck to everyone 
heres my contribution



[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/135652304&amp;color=ff5500&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]


----------



## lucky909091

zacnelson @ Sun 23 Feb said:


> Gunther, I really liked in the second half of your track you made the trumpet and solo voice work as a call-and-response, that was a very insightful interpretation



Yes sir, I'd like to join you. I felt the same when I heard it.

o[])


----------



## Embertone

Simplesly @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> I thought I had some ok entries. then I heard this guy's:
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ryantaubert



Exactly my thoughts. That guy is a powerhouse!

-Alex


----------



## Tino Danielzik

Now, the contest is closed. What do you guys think? Is it a good and fair contest? What do you think about some entries? What are your overall thoughts? 

BTW, there are now 6682 entries, I don't think they will make until March 20. :D


----------



## Vin

Simplesly @ 24/2/2014 said:


> I thought I had some ok entries. then I heard this guy's:
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ryantaubert



Wow, top-notch work.


----------



## Inceptic

Tino Danielzik @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> Now, the contest is closed. What do you guys think? Is it a good and fair contest? What do you think about some entries? What are your overall thoughts?
> 
> BTW, there are now 6682 entries, I don't think they will make until March 20. :D



Overall, I liked it. It's fascinating to see how people can take the same piece of music and make it sound so different.

I would have preferred only one entry per contestant though. Also, the last three entries get more exposure b/c they are on the landing page, and no more new entries are coming in.


----------



## peksi

Tino Danielzik @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> Now, the contest is closed. What do you guys think? Is it a good and fair contest? What do you think about some entries? What are your overall thoughts?
> 
> BTW, there are now 6682 entries, I don't think they will make until March 20. :D



make that 6682 + 1. a mystery entry popped in a few hours after competition was closed.


----------



## Markus S

Tino Danielzik @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> Now, the contest is closed. What do you guys think? Is it a good and fair contest? What do you think about some entries? What are your overall thoughts?
> 
> BTW, there are now 6682 entries, I don't think they will make until March 20. :D



I wonder if they will listen to all of the entries or only to those who have most plays likes & comments. If they don't listen to all of it, I think it's a bit unfair, since many plays/comments/votes are not a guarantee for quality work.

I thought it was very interesting to hear what people come up with. My favorites are those who completely turn around the feeling of the original track. I got a tiny bit tired of that great singer at some point, hearing her over and over again..


----------



## Tino Danielzik

You know, the contest is a bit tricky to me. On the one hand it is a great opportunity to work on something Hans Zimmer has written and to get A-List composers to listen to your kind of music and the chance to get a job at Bleeding Fingers.

On the other hand it is the fact that we are talking about a job opportunity. The thing is, maybe someone wins the contest because he/she did a really great job, but does this qualify this person to work as a professional composer, just because he/she made one hit?
And the other thing is, we all have different setups, one guy has first-class VST's and maybe the chance to add some live performers, but another guy has to work with an old PC with out of date sounds and no recording possibilities. The first guy's track maybe sounds great but with the right equipment the second guy could blow you away.


----------



## zacnelson

You're absolutely correct Tino. Another factor is, the existence of a "fan-base" of 1000s of people on Soundcloud is irrelevant to the purposes of Bleeding Fingers if you are working there. However the judges attention may well be drawn first and foremost to those people who have networked more ferociously (or co-erced people into voting blindly for their submission)


----------



## SymphonicSamples

I certainly don't envy the people involved having to reduce the numbers down to a level that gets presented to the judging panel . The process would be interesting to know how they actually approach it . It'll certainly be an interesting announcement when it's made , that's for sure


----------



## aaronnt1

Tino Danielzik @ Tue 25 Feb said:


> You know, the contest is a bit tricky to me. On the one hand it is a great opportunity to work on something Hans Zimmer has written and to get A-List composers to listen to your kind of music and the chance to get a job at Bleeding Fingers.
> 
> On the other hand it is the fact that we are talking about a job opportunity. The thing is, maybe someone wins the contest because he/she did a really great job, but does this qualify this person to work as a professional composer, just because he/she made one hit?
> And the other thing is, we all have different setups, one guy has first-class VST's and maybe the chance to add some live performers, but another guy has to work with an old PC with out of date sounds and no recording possibilities. The first guy's track maybe sounds great but with the right equipment the second guy could blow you away.



I think being a winner only gets you an interview. I imagine before they get to the point of offering you employment, they would want to see more of your work, get to know you better to get an idea of how reliable you are and how you manage heavy workloads etc... just like any important interview I guess, it won't be based on a single piece of work or conversation with you. And I bet it comes with a tough probation period too! Who knows though?

Regarding fan base and votes, I just discovered recently that you can purchase bulk Soundcloud 'likes' and 'comments' in the thousands. There are companies who will set about getting your track noticed by falsely adding thousands of likes and comments to it and they say that they can't guarantee it will be by real people - so bots I assume! They call it PR and maximisng your exposure, I call it blatant cheating. This is really quite shocking and makes the idea of measuring the tracks by community feedback a bit of a nonsense, I wonder if the judges at Bleeding Fingers are aware that this may be (most likely is) going on?


----------



## marclawsonmusic

givemenoughrope @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> marclawson wins the contest, saves the princess and melts my mind all in one go. Good lord that was awesome.



Hey mate, that wasn't my track! Just one I reposted... But I enjoyed it too LOL!


----------



## marclawsonmusic

alexdavis @ Sun Feb 23 said:


> marclawsonmusic @ Fri Feb 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Fantasy-
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135588204&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> Holy crap the Nintendo Fantasy is great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Marc, you just made my night! I'm a huge fan of your track as well - that opening is so moving and beautiful, and I love the production... Thanks man!
> 
> -Alex
Click to expand...


Hey Alex, thanks for the kind words! All the best to you, sir. o-[][]-o


----------



## marclawsonmusic

germancomponist @ Sun Feb 23 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I am trying to submit but it doesn't work at the moment. Edit: Now it worked
> 
> Here is my little entry: http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6235
> 
> Have fun while listening!



Enjoyed your track, Gunther! Thanks for sharing. o-[][]-o


----------



## Inceptic

Tino Danielzik @ Tue 25 Feb said:


> And the other thing is, we all have different setups, one guy has first-class VST's and maybe the chance to add some live performers, but another guy has to work with an old PC with out of date sounds and no recording possibilities. The first guy's track maybe sounds great but with the right equipment the second guy could blow you away.



Yeah, and some are better at composing than mixing, and some are better at mixing than composing. And how do you know if someone hasn't hired a mixer and/or mastering engineer?



aaronnt1 @ Tue Feb 25 said:


> Regarding fan base and votes, I just discovered recently that you can purchase bulk Soundcloud 'likes' and 'comments' in the thousands. There are companies who will set about getting your track noticed by falsely adding thousands of likes and comments to it and they say that they can't guarantee it will be by real people - so bots I assume! They call it PR and maximisng your exposure, I call it blatant cheating. This is really quite shocking and makes the idea of measuring the tracks by community feedback a bit of a nonsense, I wonder if the judges at Bleeding Fingers are aware that this may be (most likely is) going on?



You can tell when someone has purchased fake likes and comments though. Especially if you have a soundcloud account yourself and know what "natural" numbers look like.

Also, is it correct to assume that the voting/scoring mechanism on hanszimmerwantsyou.com is separate from soundcloud likes/favoritings? 
Are those votes for sale? 
Is there a way to check how many votes we currently have?


----------



## germancomponist

Guys, thanks for your nice words about my entry. I had a lot of fun while I did it.


----------



## aaronnt1

Inceptic @ Tue 25 Feb said:


> Also, is it correct to assume that the voting/scoring mechanism on hanszimmerwantsyou.com is separate from soundcloud likes/favoritings?



No, they appear to be linked to the soundcloud page, so a like on your soundcloud equals a 'favourited' on the Hans Zimmer page and all listens and comments on the soundcloud page are reflected on the Bleeding Fingers page.


----------



## Inceptic

Sorry, maybe I didn't explain myself correctly.

You are right that a "like" on soundcloud = "favoriting" on hanszimmerwantsyou.

However, if on hanszimmerwantsyou, you login to "score" a track, at the top right, you get voting buttons: "Like" and "Dislike".

I believe that is a separate and hidden counter.


----------



## zacnelson

Yeah but that separate like/dislike function just as equally has the potential to be abused by people soliciting votes


----------



## wesbender

Some great stuff in here, well done to everyone who submitted (I'd be inclined to wish everyone good luck, but at some 6800 entries, perhaps I should be wishing the judges good luck).

I barely managed to squeeze out a few entries myself before things closed up.

A piece with a loud drums, orchestra and other fun bits:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6642

A synth-heavy, quasi-EDM thing:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6646

And something for strings/piano that I have trouble categorizing:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6644


(Is it just me or is Soundcloud compression getting much worse? I haven't put anything on SC in almost two years, but it seems like these tracks got completely butchered compared to things I put up years ago).


Regarding the whole voting system, one would hope that in this day and age, it'd be pretty obvious that an internet-based popular vote competition just isn't a good way to uncover talent. At all. In fact, it's a downright counter-productive way to go about such a thing (for so many reasons).

Interestingly though, someone asked a related question on Extreme's facebook page and this was their response:



> Thank you so much for your interest in our competition. No composers need X amount of votes to be considered. This a massively popular contest with probably more than 6,000 submissions and public voting does help narrow the pool; however, it is only one small part. We are taking this competition very seriously as we wish to hire the best possible candidate for the job. Bleeding Fingers will make every endeavor to select the finalist based on talent and skill, the quality of answers submitted and the long term potential contribution to our team.



A somewhat vague answer, but perhaps there is hope for those of us who simply don't have the time (or can't be bothered) to be whoring ourselves out to the social media world.


----------



## alexdavis

Wes - I absolutely love your tracks... I love the way the sound hits my ears, not only are they incredibly expressive and thoughtfully arranged, but also mixed to perfection. So glad I caught these fantastic tracks, thanks for sharing them! What a talent!!

-Alex


----------



## lucky909091

May I ask where I can find the facebook link?
Is it an official Bleeding Fingers account?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Extreme+music+facebook+


----------



## lucky909091

THX. :roll:


----------



## nektarios

Here is my entry:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/6247

Please let me know what you think!

Thank you!

Cheers,

-N.


----------



## zacnelson

Nektarios, I think you did a fantastic job with the ostinato violin figures you employed


----------



## nektarios

Thank you so much!


----------



## wesbender

alexdavis @ Tue Feb 25 said:


> Wes - I absolutely love your tracks... I love the way the sound hits my ears, not only are they incredibly expressive and thoughtfully arranged, but also mixed to perfection. So glad I caught these fantastic tracks, thanks for sharing them! What a talent!!
> 
> -Alex



Thanks Alex! (Your 8-bit entry was brilliant - definitely one of my favorites)


----------



## givemenoughrope

alexdavis @ Tue Feb 25 said:


> Wes - I absolutely love your tracks... I love the way the sound hits my ears, not only are they incredibly expressive and thoughtfully arranged, but also mixed to perfection. So glad I caught these fantastic tracks, thanks for sharing them! What a talent!!
> 
> -Alex



+1 Really good stuff there….


----------



## lucky909091

Soundcloud blocked me as I wanted to write a comment on an entry of a VI-member.

:( :( :( 

When I finished writing my comment, the button "Post a comment" did not react so I pushed the button several times.
Suddenly I got a message from the system that I am blocked for 9 hours.

:?: 

Did someone make the same experience?


----------



## johnstaf

Hi everyone

This is my first post, but I'm a long-time lurker 

Here's my entry:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4732

Or on Soundcloud:

https://soundcloud.com/john-stafford-mu ... t-bleeding

Thanks for listening


----------



## Inductance

I couldn't help myself. I tweaked it. 

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/3423

After several more listens, it became apparent to me that the guitars were too harsh. I love playing and recording guitar, but I always have a hell of a time mixing real guitars with samples. I think this mix sounds better.


----------



## H3lt3rSk3lt3r

Some interesting stuff, thought id share mine as well: 

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4276

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/4292


----------



## johnstaf

H3lt3rSk3lt3r

I love your Western treatment! Your tracks are great, and that's what it's all about.

It's a shame that so many of the other entrants seem have turned the contest into something resembling a political campaign (nobody here of course :D ).


----------



## peksi

wilx @ Wed Feb 26 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Extreme+music+facebook+



rude but funny


----------



## lucky909091

Just a question in between:
I did not really understand what is the "Extreme Music" company?

I thought the company after Hans Zimmer is called "Bleeding Fingers".

Could someone clarify this for me?


----------



## Inductance

@lucky909091, It seems to me that Extreme Music handles the licensing aspect of these businesses. They also list Two Steps From Hell as clients.


----------



## lucky909091

Aha. Very interesting. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Greg

Funny, in the fine print of this contest it says they own all submissions 100%. That immediately scared me away from the contest.. more so than the opportunity of scoring reality tv shows did.


----------



## bobulusbillman

> Funny, in the fine print of this contest it says they own all submissions 100%. That immediately scared me away from the contest.. more so than the opportunity of scoring reality tv shows did.



So they've just hoovered up a load of free tracks which they can now exploit with the composer who did the arrangement seeing nothing in terms of royalties? Nice. I don't recall other companies' A&R divisions claiming 'exclusive ownership' of demo submissions. Oh well I suppose those composers just starting out don't need the money right? Got to make sure the rich get richer first!


----------



## Simplesly

bobulusbillman @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> Funny, in the fine print of this contest it says they own all submissions 100%. That immediately scared me away from the contest.. more so than the opportunity of scoring reality tv shows did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they've just hoovered up a load of free tracks which they can now exploit with the composer who did the arrangement seeing nothing in terms of royalties? Nice. I don't recall other companies' A&R divisions claiming 'exclusive ownership' of demo submissions. Oh well I suppose those composers just starting out don't need the money right? Got to make sure the rich get richer first!
Click to expand...


Does make you wonder why they allowed more than one submission.

I read that too, but decided to go ahead and do it anyway. It was maybe like six hours of total work and hell, if they end up placing one of tracks in something, maybe it will help me. I do truly hope getting a bunch of high quality free cues wasn't the goal here. There were some individuals who put up large quantities stuff that barely used the stems at all, and the results I some cases were absolutely top-notch. Bummer for them if they wasted all that time and didn't win, only to have their stuff used for free...


----------



## guydoingmusic

bobulusbillman @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> Funny, in the fine print of this contest it says they own all submissions 100%. That immediately scared me away from the contest.. more so than the opportunity of scoring reality tv shows did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they've just hoovered up a load of free tracks which they can now exploit with the composer who did the arrangement seeing nothing in terms of royalties? Nice. I don't recall other companies' A&R divisions claiming 'exclusive ownership' of demo submissions. Oh well I suppose those composers just starting out don't need the money right? Got to make sure the rich get richer first!
Click to expand...


Ummm... didn't the contest involve writing a musical arrangement/variation to a song that HZ composed? It did... which means we don't own the song in the first place. Those who entered did so with the agreement to use on or more of the stems HZ recorded for the original theme. 

Furthermore... if you look at the panel of judges... please tell me which one of them needs to "exploit" our music for any more success than they already have...? All of them are solid composers/producers in their own right. 

Your assumptions are ridiculous. IMO.


----------



## bobulusbillman

> Ummm... didn't the contest involve writing a musical arrangement/variation to a song that HZ composed? It did... which means we don't own the song in the first place. Those who entered did so with the agreement to use on or more of the stems HZ recorded for the original theme.
> 
> Furthermore... if you look at the panel of judges... please tell me which one of them needs to "exploit" our music for any more success than they already have...? All of them are solid composers/producers in their own right.
> 
> Your assumptions are ridiculous. IMO.



So by your logic an arranger has no rights to see their efforts remunerated? Not to mention that whilst some of those tracks submitted do heavily feature the original stems, others (often the better submissions) are virtually completely unrecognisable and far more reflect the entree's original compositional skill.

I'm pretty sure that many who entered will not be aware that they lose all rights to their work. We know how people are when it comes to reading terms and conditions...

With regards to exploitation it's more that Bleeding Fingers as company has the potential to profit immensely from taking full ownership of all these tracks whilst the composers (or arrangers if you want to call them that) see nothing. Sony Music ultimately profits whilst the aspiring composers see nothing. I think you can see my point that it's a little unfair for the small guys here?


----------



## guydoingmusic

I'm very aware of how contracts work as well royalties distributed for arrangements of a piece. And in this particular case, no one should receive compensation... because it is part of the agreement. You have nothing to worry about since you didn't submit anything in the first place.

If someone did not read the terms and conditions and then disagrees with the terms after the fact... that is their own fault. 

And no I don't see your point. I have no idea why Sony Music or Bleeding Fingers or HZ for that matter would want to exploit our tracks... 

Lets say you were entitled to royalties on the piece you submitted as an arranger. Then to what degree would they have to exploit and use that track to make $100,000? or even $1,000?

As far as I know, there is not a statutory rate for an arranger. You have to agree on a percentage or do it as a "work for hire".


----------



## germancomponist

Sorry, but I always have to laugh when I read posts like this... . How many money do you spend in advertising???

So here you spend 2 minutes of your work! Eh?

o/~ o-[][]-o


----------



## bobulusbillman

> And no I don't see your point. I have no idea why Sony Music or Bleeding Fingers or HZ for that matter would want to exploit our tracks...



Er... Money? That's what companies tend to do. I just think it would be reasonable for those who helped create the music see some of that money if it is used. [/quote]


----------



## marclawsonmusic

bobulusbillman @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> Funny, in the fine print of this contest it says they own all submissions 100%. That immediately scared me away from the contest.. more so than the opportunity of scoring reality tv shows did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they've just hoovered up a load of free tracks which they can now exploit with the composer who did the arrangement seeing nothing in terms of royalties? Nice. I don't recall other companies' A&R divisions claiming 'exclusive ownership' of demo submissions. Oh well I suppose those composers just starting out don't need the money right? Got to make sure the rich get richer first!
Click to expand...


Contests are such a silly thing!

If you win, you get an interview. That's it. You aren't guaranteed a job. And, if they have rights to your track, how likely is it that it will be used anyway? 

Plus, if your music is really that good, it's probably already licensed, right? If not, this could be a great way to get started...

For my part, I put in an entry because (a) I couldn't get the melody out of my head, and (b) there was a deadline (helps me get work done).

Oh, and it was FUN!!! :D


----------



## zacnelson

Roger that Marclawson! It was a hell of a lot of fun and didn't take too much work and I enjoyed it! I'm not concerned about the rights issue!


----------



## José Herring

Some of you guys flatter yourselves. I've heard a goodly amount of tracks over the last few weeks and trust me, none of them are good enough to sell including my own. There's a reason they have state of the art facilities there. 

The way I see it all the legal stuff is there to protect Hans more than anybody. When the 3 winners are announced they'll be 4000 + losers. And, it would be a nightmare to track down if people started selling competition tracks with Hans' stems all over the internet.


----------



## Inductance

Hm, I submitted one track for this contest. I never thought I'd ever use that track in any way to make money. How could I? 

Also, I don't think these guys would be in business if they made a habit of stealing tracks through trickery.


----------



## fish_hoof

Looks like they announced 3 winners on Hans Zimmers Facebook page. At least I think that's what it is... If so... Congrats to the winners .


----------



## zacnelson

They're not the winners - one of them is only 15 years old and another one is from an excluded region


----------



## fish_hoof

So you're telling me there's a chance...

Sincerely,

Lloyd Christmas

o-[][]-o


----------



## Greg

guydoingmusic @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> Furthermore... if you look at the panel of judges... please tell me which one of them needs to "exploit" our music for any more success than they already have...? All of them are solid composers/producers in their own right.
> 
> Your assumptions are ridiculous. IMO.



You need to always protect yourself and your work, and always assume the worst when reading contracts. I don't care if it says the publisher is your mommy and daddy. You can't have blind trust that your work won't be exploited in this industry, especially by a music publisher.. come on?


----------



## Inceptic

The winners have been announced!

https://www.facebook.com/extrememus...8572/699255823465376/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## germancomponist

Congratulations to the winner's! I hope they are also able to write for picture!


----------



## RiffWraith

germancomponist @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Congratulations to the winner's! I hope they are also able to write for picture!



Few people are. In fact, there are some composers getting big-time gigs who don't know how to write for picture.... :roll:


----------



## apessino

Here's the shortcut to the winning tracks:

http://soundcloud.com/bleeding-fingers/ ... nts-you-1/

The last one (RYAN TAUBERT's from Australia, I assume) is totally awesome. :mrgreen: 

The other two I am not as fond of (while I certainly admire the great production skills) but they sure are an eclectic selection! Congratulations to all... 8)


----------



## pkm

germancomponist @ Fri Mar 28 said:


> Congratulations to the winner's! I hope they are also able to write for picture!



Most of the time, they won't have to if they work at Bleeding Fingers.


----------



## Mike Marino

Congrats to those guys! Great stuff!


----------



## Jdiggity1

If you liked Chicken Hop, check out Ryan's other entries (There's TEN of them!)


----------



## Greg

Jdiggity1 @ Fri Mar 28 said:


> If you liked Chicken Hop, check out Ryan's other entries (There's TEN of them!)



I've heard lots of Ryan's works and I think he is way too good of a composer to write for shitty reality tv shows... Hopefully they switch him over to Remote control if he wins


----------



## ryanstrong

Greg @ Fri Mar 28 said:


> Jdiggity1 @ Fri Mar 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked Chicken Hop, check out Ryan's other entries (There's TEN of them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard lots of Ryan's works and I think he is way too good of a composer to write for shitty reality tv shows... Hopefully they switch him over to Remote control if he wins
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more. His stuff is beautiful.


----------



## guydoingmusic

Congrats to these guys! Very well deserved!!!


----------



## lucky909091

pkm @ Fri 28 Mar said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Mar 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the winner's! I hope they are also able to write for picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time, they won't have to if they work at Bleeding Fingers.
Click to expand...


What do you mean with this statement? :shock:


----------



## Jdiggity1

@lucky: They write library music, which is written to be paired with picture, but not written TO picture.


----------



## Simplesly

I SO called it. (Ryan I mean)


----------



## lucky909091

@ Jdiggity1 : Thanks.


----------



## AR

Congrats to all three!!


----------



## pkm

lucky909091 @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> pkm @ Fri 28 Mar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> germancomponist @ Fri Mar 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the winner's! I hope they are also able to write for picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time, they won't have to if they work at Bleeding Fingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean with this statement? :shock:
Click to expand...


Library music is written ahead of time and licensed rather than written to picture. Sometimes it's an exclusive license and they will write cues for a specific show, but it still just goes into a bin that is given to the editors of the show.


----------



## quidam

I'm glad that Ryan Taubert is one of the winners. Brilliant work!


----------



## mchastney

Congrats to all of the winners, Ryan was definitely a stand out and I'm glad to see him as a finalist.


----------



## Markus S

Funny, I didn't hear much, but the chicken hop track was my favorite, too! Glad, Ryan Taubert won - awesome talent and certainly the right guy for the job.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Congratulations to the winners. Some very nice tracks indeed! 

In order that my work was not totally in vain: 

https://soundcloud.com/colorclue/transf ... ng-fingers

https://soundcloud.com/colorclue/silent ... ng-fingers

https://soundcloud.com/colorclue/mirco- ... ng-fingers

Maybe someone gets something out of it. 

Thanks and happy composing, everyone.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Congrats to all three!

Ryan Taubert is a few notches above the other two. 
Surprised that Karol Obara didn't make the final three...


----------



## José Herring

I like all the winning tracks. Not necessarily my cup of tea, but certainly good. Congrats to them all!


----------



## AR

Ryan taubert was great!!! The others "naja". I think mine is better, but I shall stay beaten


----------



## 24dBFS

Hi Patrick, Thank You very much for appreciating my music! 
I'm glad so many people like my stuff. I am really happy for all 3 finalists and I think they made a great job! Ryan was my favorite from the beginning and I also think Daniel and Eirik will do great, they are very skilled composers and each one of them has some special abilities. Let's don't forget they are finalists - they will go to LA to talk to the bosses and the winner will be announced soon! 
I can't talk much right now about the details but I am totally OK with the results and as of my personal goals, I've reached what I was hoping for. Let me just say that the good guys at Extreme Music and Hans himself took the time to go thru all the submissions and they found what they were looking for. This year is going to be very busy for me and I am very happy about the contest outcome. 
And now I have to meet some deadlines 

Have a great day Patrick!

Karol


----------



## lucky909091

Do you want to know my personal opinion? :roll: 
(If not: please do not read this any further.... 8) )

Ryan Taubert is the best and most innovative composer of all the 
winners. :!: :!: :!: 
Congratulations to a very talented and creative guy. =o =o =o 

Since I know that the work at Bleeding Fingers is to produce 
library tracks (someone told me in this forum) , I think he will 
NOT accept an offer to work at Bleeding Fingers. o 

He is too good in composing and he could score anything the Australian industry offers to him. 
Why should such a genius go to L.A. ? 0oD 0oD 0oD 

In my opinion the second prize goes to Daniel Suett. o-[][]-o 

He is a very talented and creative composer from the U.K. and I think he could fill the vacant gap
at Bleeding Fingers. He has the necessary skills to fulfil the requirements of 
Extreme Music Corporation. o=< 
Congrats to you, too.

Last but not least, there is Eirik Roland from Sweden. 
Congratulations to you. o-[][]-o 

I have heard his compositions several times on Soundcloud and I 
cannot get warm to his music. The judges of Bleeding Fingers seem
to be different-minded, but in my opinion he is not experienced enough
to do the wanted job.

So please do not be peeved at me, this is just my humble opinion. o[])


----------



## TruthByDesign

I'm a dumba$$ with a knack for putting my foot in my mouth.
Closing piehole now.


----------



## Rctec

Dear "TruthByDesign"

I didn't know he worked at Liquid Cinema, nor does Jeff Rona work at RCP. I haven't seen him in years. I didn't know anything about anyone I was listening to. I just thought it was good music.
But thanks for giving me the opportunity to show the whole community what an arse you are.
You know, "Truth By Design", (pretentious hubris, anyone?) how about "Truth through Research and Facts"?

All my very best to you,

-Hz-


----------



## Daniel James

TruthByDesign @ Sun Apr 13 said:


> Of course Ryan is one of the finalists and of course he will accept the position.
> That's a given because he worked at liquid cinema composing music for libraries. http://www.ryantaubert.com/#!about/che
> 
> Liquid Cinema is owned by Jeff Rona - http://liquidcinema.com/about
> 
> Jeff is a member of Remote Control Productions - http://www.hans-zimmer.com/index.php?ru ... r&numid=24
> 
> So I really don't think that Ryan not being "a finalist" was ever a possibility.




Hahahaha 'flawless' detective work there mate XD Probably the saltiest post I have seen here in a while. The guy did some amazing work, be happy for him, if you looked at the work he delivered you will see he deserved it 

-DJ


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

rpaillot @ Tue Feb 18 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y86n5dugoqhdt7t/Bleedingfingers.mp3


@ rpaillot: Romain, I'd like to hear your track, but it seems the file is no longer in your DropBox. :( 

@ Hans Zimmer: After listening to a couple of great competition entries, I would like to listen to the original fragments. There are lots of great tracks to be found at http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com (www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com) but I can't find any link to the original files, are they still available? It would be nice to hear what 'building blocks' the contenders had to work with at the start of this competition.

@ Marc Lawson: Your Nintendo track was great fun! Thanks for sharing! :D 

Congrats to Ryan Taubert!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Mike Marino

You can hear the original as well as the winning entries here:

https://soundcloud.com/bleeding-fingers/sets/hans-zimmer-wants-you-1/


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Jerome Vonhogen @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> @ Marc Lawson: Your Nintendo track was great fun! Thanks for sharing! :D



Thank you, Jerome, but that was actually Alex Davis' track. 

https://soundcloud.com/alexdavismusic/a ... -nightmare

I do agree it was great!


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

Mike Marino @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> You can hear the original as well as the winning entries here:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bleeding-fingers/sets/hans-zimmer-wants-you-1/



Thanks a lot, Mike!

- Jerome


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

marclawsonmusic @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> Thank you, Jerome, but that was actually Alex Davis' track.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/alexdavismusic/a ... -nightmare
> I do agree it was great!



Really?? I'm sorry! :oops: 
All credits to Alex Davis then!

Did _you_ enter the competition, Marc?
If so, where can I find your track?

Sorry for the mix-up, I was in a hurry. :wink: 

- Jerome


----------



## alexdavis

Thanks for the compliment, Jerome! I can't get enough of those 8-bit sounds (o) 

-Alex


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

alexdavis @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Jerome! I can't get enough of those 8-bit sounds (o)
> 
> -Alex



Me neither; those sounds always bring back sweet memories.  

You should send your track to Rob Hubbard, I'm sure he'll like it (you know R. Hubbard and his work, don't you?).

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## TruthByDesign

Daniel James @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> TruthByDesign @ Sun Apr 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Ryan is one of the finalists and of course he will accept the position.
> That's a given because he worked at liquid cinema composing music for libraries. http://www.ryantaubert.com/#!about/che
> 
> Liquid Cinema is owned by Jeff Rona - http://liquidcinema.com/about
> 
> Jeff is a member of Remote Control Productions - http://www.hans-zimmer.com/index.php?ru ... r&numid=24
> 
> So I really don't think that Ryan not being "a finalist" was ever a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha 'flawless' detective work there mate XD Probably the saltiest post I have seen here in a while. The guy did some amazing work, be happy for him, if you looked at the work he delivered you will see he deserved it
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


I Ioved Ryan's entries. He is very talented. I suffer from wanting to know more about someone when i hear their work, so i track them down to see their history and what else is out there. That was what i found - nothing more nothing less. There were a couple of people who questioned wheyher ryan woulf take the position because of his talent. He IS an established library composer, and this will be a great opportunity for him to advance if he does indeed win.

And -hz- I'm apologize for offending you in any way, but i think a lot of people were hoping someone who didn't already have a track record in the industry to rise to the top.


----------



## José Herring

It was all in good fun people, no need to take it sooooo seriously.

Win or lose I just wanted to have a good time working with the tracks. Ryan's track I think had the right spirit. The "mac voice" guy, I thought it was kind of cool. 

In all honesty, thanks to this competition, I've finally cracked the ever illusive "epic" sound that I've been searching for and was able to finally place an epic track in a library. Analyzing the tracks made me realize what I'd been missing, and it wasn't the notes but just an overall concept of how the parts fit together. 

We get out of it what we put into it. 

Also, it was great to see that there are a lot of really good composers out there. Kind of prompted me to up my game, which is always a good thing.

It was all positive and me, I feel like I'm never too old or jaded to look at things from a new point of view whether or not that point of view is in agreement or opposite of my point of view.

Also, I was extremely shocked to find how big the HZ library sounds. Has me thinking of ways that I can create sounds like that, and also has shown me how sorely lacking some of the libraries we use really are.

And, that badass supersaw bass track fitted in an orchestral setting was cool.

There was so much to learn. I can't understand why we can't all just learn something rather than bicker about who deserved to win or where he came from, I mean, really, so what?


----------



## dgburns

josejherring @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> It was all in good fun people, no need to take it sooooo seriously.
> 
> Win or lose I just wanted to have a good time working with the tracks. Ryan's track I think had the right spirit. The "mac voice" guy, I thought it was kind of cool.
> 
> In all honesty, thanks to this competition, I've finally cracked the ever illusive "epic" sound that I've been searching for and was able to finally place an epic track in a library. Analyzing the tracks made me realize what I'd been missing, and it wasn't the notes but just an overall concept of how the parts fit together.
> 
> We get out of it what we put into it.
> 
> Also, it was great to see that there are a lot of really good composers out there. Kind of prompted me to up my game, which is always a good thing.
> 
> It was all positive and me, I feel like I'm never too old or jaded to look at things from a new point of view whether or not that point of view is in agreement or opposite of my point of view.
> 
> Also, I was extremely shocked to find how big the HZ library sounds. Has me thinking of ways that I can create sounds like that, and also has shown me how sorely lacking some of the libraries we use really are.
> 
> And, that badass supersaw bass track fitted in an orchestral setting was cool.
> 
> There was so much to learn. I can't understand why we can't all just learn something rather than bicker about who deserved to win or where he came from, I mean, really, so what?



Ii think there's some nice insight in your thoughts.

Seems to me composing is like playing golf-your kinda playing against yourself,not your golf buddies.It only matters if you can swing and hit it straight.And that's sometimes about taking the tough love when you need to call a mulligan.(you know,the right hook into the drink)


----------



## TruthByDesign

josejherring @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> It was all in good fun people, no need to take it sooooo seriously...
> 
> There was so much to learn. I can't understand why we can't all just learn something rather than bicker about who deserved to win or where he came from, I mean, really, so what?



I agree wholeheartedly and am glad you had that awesome experience! 

I really didn't mean to come across as bickering or questioning whether or not ryan deserved to be in the top 3. I think that his library speaks for itself. He's had the opportunity to work for Mr. Rona, and whether or not that allowed him access to him and some tutelage, I don't know, but his work during and after Liquid really began to sparkle. 

JR wrote much of the incedental music for the Black Hawk Down soundtrack, which is my favorite of Hz's, and has an amazing feel for how you can get a huge emotional impact in 30 seconds or less. 

The wealth of experience Ryan has had over the last ten years put him in a position to surpass 99.9% of the other contestants quite easily. Unfortunately, I only had a chance to listen to about 20 hours of the submissions. 

The thing that I came away with from listening to his tracks outside of the composition was he has a very daring and unique take on implementing electronic sounds in his work. I think they weave cinematically in such a I haven't heard since Wendy Carlos, and are at times mesmerizing in the experimental kinds of textures more reminiscent of Stockhausen than traditional cinema electronics.
The tracks at music bed site are a fine example https://www.themusicbed.com/artists/ryan-taubert/21327?page=1 (https://www.themusicbed.com/artists/rya ... 327?page=1)

I would check it out if you get a chance. 

Sincerely, 
the pretentious hubristic arse


----------



## marclawsonmusic

TruthByDesign @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> I really didn't mean to come across as bickering or questioning whether or not ryan deserved to be in the top 3.



Hi TruthByDesign,

Your efforts to backpedal at this point seem a bit cowardly to me. 

You joined a forum of fellow composers and on your first post attacked the integrity of others who are a part of that community. You did this very carelessly, and were rightly called out for it.

I am sure you are a nice person and mean well, but this is not really the best way to introduce yourself to any group of people, much less your fellow musicians.

If you truly think the contest was a fraud, by all means stick to your guns and continue your argument. If not, you might just want to say "sorry, I was wrong" and move on. No need to dig the hole any deeper than it's already been dug.

Best,
A fellow musician


----------



## TruthByDesign

marclawsonmusic @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> TruthByDesign @ Mon Apr 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't mean to come across as bickering or questioning whether or not ryan deserved to be in the top 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you truly think the contest was a fraud, by all means stick to your guns and continue your argument. If not, you might want to just say "sorry, I was wrong" and move on.
Click to expand...


Then I guess this can be considered a teachable moment. Sorry. 
o-[][]-o


----------



## AlexandreSafi

*This contest...*
Whichever your choice,
can have the most self-beating outcome or either can be one of the most inspiring things to have had in one's life...

No matter what the outcome, i decided that the music i would put in this would simply be an honest mirror of what i was made of at that moment in time. Also, the effect of that "deadline", while yes, generically said to be terrifying is also, i discovered again & again, your best friend because it teaches you something basic about your human nature, and makes you choose each note wisely...
You suddenly become a hard composer to please, you look out for different possibilities, you experiment, you push further...

I had initially thought of making only one track, but as soon as i discovered that the judges decided to extend the deadline a bit more, i immediately felt something else desperately needed to come out. And this one little serendipitous event allowed me to produce my single "nakedest" melody i ever created...

In the end, i feel proud of this experience, it changed me, it gives you the opportunity, no matter what age to be a good and humble sportsman, and again whatever the outcome i somehow really realized i had a shot at this career, whatever time it takes...

Alexandre


----------



## Rctec

Jeff Rona is a very wonderful composer, a smart and articulate writer, a great musician all 'round...But "Black Hawk Down" wasn't one of the movies he got to really shine on. Here are a couple of links to show the insanity:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBC65HFGPE&list=RD8QBC65HFGPE (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBC65HF ... QBC65HFGPE)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsFXvqZE1Mk&list=RD8QBC65HFGPE (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsFXvqZE ... QBC65HFGPE)

...and I apologize for the deadly tired German droning on in these videos. But there was no time to sleep on that project!

So, again... Check Your Facts Mr. TruthByDesign!

...and, everybody lighten up and watch the videos. Because the winners will enter this type of hell! 

Best,

-H-


----------



## Daniel James

Rctec @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> Jeff Rona is a very wonderful composer, a smart and articulate writer, a great musician all 'round...But "Black Hawk Down" wasn't one of the movies he got to really shine on. Here are a couple of links to show the insanity:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBC65HFGPE&list=RD8QBC65HFGPE (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBC65HF ... QBC65HFGPE)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsFXvqZE1Mk&list=RD8QBC65HFGPE (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsFXvqZE ... QBC65HFGPE)
> 
> ...and I apologize for the deadly tired German droning on in these videos. But there was no time to sleep on that project!
> 
> So, again... Check Your Facts Mr. TruthByDesign!
> 
> ...and, everybody lighten up and watch the videos. Because the winners will enter this type of hell!
> 
> Best,
> 
> -H-



Ahh but this is the best type of hell is it not. 

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist

At the time when I did my demo I had a very very bad time. I think you can hear my emotional state very well. Huh.... .

But it has nevertheless prepares fun.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

Great video(s), thanks for sharing!

Just a few things I've noticed watching the documentary:

- The maestro himself plays keyboard and guitars a number of times, but wasn't credited for that! :o 
- Despite the merciless deadline of the movie and the lack of sunlight entering the studios, there seems to be no clock on the wall, and no calendar either; no white board with tasks, dates, cue numbers, etcetera written on it, no "You should be working"-reminders attached to the ceiling above the desks...
- No telephones to be seen or heard.
- No guys sleeping on the floor.
- No junk food, no pool table, no LEGOs...

Anyway, this was very interesting. I like the honest way in which the differences of opinion and ideas are discussed. Talented musicians often have strong opinions. Managing that part of the project while being under a lot of pressure requires a special kind of leadership, I assume. You can't have too much negative energy flowing around in such an intense, creative process. But how and when do you make decisions when everyone is still brainstorming and experimenting? Who should have the last word? To me, that seems like a very tough challenge.

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## AC986

germancomponist @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> At the time when I did my demo I had a very very bad time. I think you can hear my emotional state very well. Huh.... .



Oh Yes! I remember thinking! WOW! Gunther is in a very emotional state here, when I heard it.


----------



## 24dBFS

Hi everyone!

I remember watching BHD for the first time in theater and in full surround. Just WOW! I was in positive shock for quite some time 

The first time I was blown by film music and fell in love with since was not Star Wars or something of this kind but... Rain Man!

I damaged my sisters vinyl playing that one over and over again.
*Thank You for that Mr.Z!!! *

It was a great and fun ride writing versions for the contest and I hope every participant learned something new about themselves and their abilities to write on a given theme. Thanks to my track feature on Hans and Extreme Music profiles I could show my music to many people not checking my stuff otherwise (from 2.000 to 26.000 plays in few days!) Thanks for that too!
Have a productive day everyone!

Karol


----------



## eidrahmusic

I also loved working on the Bleeding Fingers contest and had a lot of fun putting my own spin on it. As much as I would have liked to have won, the experience was rewarding enough, and it certainly helped with getting greater exposure for my own compositions. 

I loved Ryan's compositions and was blown away at the sheer speed he could pump them out, each one completely different from the previous attempts! As a relative newbie, I did feel a bit disheartened when I saw him and others who were well established submitting entries, but I turned that around and saw it as a challenge, especially when there were 3 winners.

Chris


----------



## ryantaubert

Thanks everyone for the comments. Just to clarify, I never actually worked for 'Liquid Cinema'. I only made a couple tracks for one of their tension releases.

Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## Mike Marino

Disregard that stuff, Ryan. Your tracks were brilliant and certainly good luck with your interview. Oh.....and welcome to the forum!

- Mike


----------



## lucky909091

adriancook @ Tue 15 Apr said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Apr 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time when I did my demo I had a very very bad time. I think you can hear my emotional state very well. Huh.... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yes! I remember thinking! WOW! Gunther is in a very emotional state here, when I heard it.
Click to expand...


:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TruthByDesign

ryantaubert @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments. Just to clarify, I never actually worked for 'Liquid Cinema'. I only made a couple tracks for one of their tension releases.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan



Ryan,
I am very sorry to have put you in a position to feel the need to defend yourself. My remarks were ill-thought out and i did not intend for this reaction. I am quite saddened to cause either you or Mr. Zimmer this trouble.
If you need to contact me for any reason, please PM me. 
Mr Zimmer, this offer is also extended to you.


----------



## AC986

lucky909091 @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> adriancook @ Tue 15 Apr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> germancomponist @ Tue Apr 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time when I did my demo I had a very very bad time. I think you can hear my emotional state very well. Huh.... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yes! I remember thinking! WOW! Gunther is in a very emotional state here, when I heard it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...


OK. I'll see your :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: and raise you another

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## stonzthro

Just listened to the winners - really fun to see everyone's take - great job winners and some serious talent here on the forum besides just those!


----------



## Rctec

Dear "TruthByDesign", 

... So it turns out that Ryan never actually worked for Jeff Rona - other than from long distance...

I just thought it was really unkind and hurtful to take away the moment of joy Ryan must have felt. But that's Showbiz, I suppose.
Plus, if it comes from someone that has the hubris to proclaim both the words "Truth" and "Design" in a name they are hiding their identity behind. It just makes me very weary, and reminds me that trying to give people a chance falls under the "no good deed goes unpunished" category. 

After having done a lot of listening, we wanted to actually call in a team of the best music-editors and legendary music-supervisors to go through all 10.000 tracks one more time, since we thought there where some real gems in there and see if we couldn't give some other chances to the great composers that participated - beyond the scope of our - what we thought was going to be a "little" - competition. 
But it's your type of reaction that really takes the love and wind out of my (and probably Ryan's) sails... So, really, I'm saying sorry to Ryan for having been part of the mechanism that put him into this awkward position and actually forced him into commenting on this forum. I'm used to getting shit hurled at me. I don't like it. But it is indecent to take the personal joy away from a hard-working composer like Ryan, to question his integrity and talent and basically accuse me of nepotism.
""TruthByDesign" has the ring of "Intelligent Design" about it - self-righteous, fact-less twaddle. The new "Spanish Inquisition".


----------



## apessino

Rctec @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> "TruthByDesign" has the ring of "Intelligent Design" about it - self-righteous, fact-less twaddle. The new "Spanish Inquisition".



o-[][]-o


----------



## 24dBFS

If "Truth By Design" should take only one lesson from it, it should be something like this:
- Please use your brain before posting shit about other composer/s, composer/s who are working very hard for their music giving it all the love and energy they have. 
This whole deal with your (bogus) post about Ryan is just an example of how guys like you are dealing with their own crappy emotions. If you are jealous - go and learn and be better but don't try to convince all of us now that it was unintentional - the venom was all over your post. You are really hurting other human beings with shit like this. 

Short story. After featuring one of my tracks by Extreme Music and by Hans most of the people were commenting on it and enjoying the moment with me but of course few "TruthByDesign"s out there had the urge to shout loud "We can't hear the stem!?", "Where is the stem!?", "The competition is fake - there is no stem used!" - OMG I felt so bad that I had to explain to them what a granular synth is, what downpitching is and why they can't hear the stem clearly although it is there. Maybe they just wanted to be "smart" or whatever but that was just awful and made me angry for a very short moment.
If you really feel bad for what you did and your fingers were faster than your brain - you should send Ryan and Hans a fancy bottle of wine and just don't do it again! 

And to lighten up a bit here one of the more "interesting" submissions 
Cheers!
https://soundcloud.com/remmiz-snah/wish ... ng-fingers


----------



## AlexandreSafi

Rctec @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> After having done a lot of listening, we wanted to actually call in a team of the best music-editors and legendary music-supervisors to go through all 10.000 tracks one more time, since we thought there where some real gems in there and see if we couldn't give some other chances to the great composers that participated - beyond the scope of our - what we thought was going to be a "little" - competition.



Incredibly über-generous! I'm just going to pour my definitive fanboy moment out here, but you absolutely are an underrated hero...


----------



## AlexandreSafi

ryantaubert @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan



No No... Thank you Ryan, all the best for your great future, i can't wait to learn more from you in every possible sense...
My favorite track from you and the one i feel that really magnifies your win:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8h8jHbV85s


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

There will always be hurtful comments, and no matter how great the art, some people will not like it.
I agree that it was inappropriate, but I do believe that the lesson was learned.
Jealousy will take you nowhere, and hopefully you will use this as a constructive opportunity in your life, and not as a destructive one...
Hopefully we can move on from this.

The competition was fun, and it seems that we all learned something from it!
=o


----------



## quidam

24dBFS @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> And to lighten up a bit here one of the more "interesting" submissions
> Cheers!
> https://soundcloud.com/remmiz-snah/wish ... ng-fingers



Oh, that transition! :D


----------



## Rctec

Just a little gratuitous brag about this weekend's Box-office: Henry Jackman has the number one movie with his score for "Captain America", John Powell is right behind him with "Rio 2", and Nick Glennie-Smith is number 3 with "Heaven Is For Real".

And "Spider-Man 2" -which isn't out in America yet - is the number one movie internationally.

Each score couldn't sound more different than the other.

Hopefully, "Bleeding Fingers" is going to help a lot more talented people find success in this world...That's the goal!

-H-


----------



## José Herring

Jackman is such a talented guy. The ease which he can navigate from electronic to orchestral is inspiring.

I'm also looking forward to Lorne, Clay and Atli getting some more solo ventures. Each one is so talented in their own unique way. I love their work.


----------



## Jetzer

So when is the next contest 

I didn't take part on this one since I was actually sort of busy for the first time ever in my early career, but I loved some of the entries. Thought it was really inspiring to listen to some of the talent out there. Bold ideas.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Rctec @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> Jeff Rona is a very wonderful composer, a smart and articulate writer, a great musician all 'round...But "Black Hawk Down" wasn't one of the movies he got to really shine on. Here are a couple of links to show the insanity:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBC65HFGPE&list=RD8QBC65HFGPE (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBC65HF ... QBC65HFGPE)
> Best,
> 
> -H-



What is the banjo-like 12 strings instrument that is shown @ 4:39?
I could really use one of those...

Thanks!


----------



## Rctec

Patrick, I wish I knew the name... I kept referring to it as "Heitor's coffee pot". While we where shooting in North Africa we sent Marc Streitenfeld - one of the music-editors - far into the desert and he brought back all sorts of crazy instruments that he bought from some of the tribes...I think this one came from Turkey and was bought in a shop in Santa Monica


----------



## Ryan

Patrick de Caumette @ 21/4/2014 said:


> Rctec @ Tue Apr 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Rona is a very wonderful composer, a smart and articulate writer, a great musician all 'round...But "Black Hawk Down" wasn't one of the movies he got to really shine on. Here are a couple of links to show the insanity:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBC65HFGPE&list=RD8QBC65HFGPE (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBC65HF ... QBC65HFGPE)
> Best,
> 
> -H-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the banjo-like 12 strings instrument that is shown @ 4:39?
> I could really use one of those...
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


I think it is a mandriola. I recently got one from my dad that he used to played in the 70-80s. You could get mandriolas with different sized resonance holes. 

and yeah, The sound is very smooth too!


----------



## Rctec

I'm sure "TruthByDesign" will tell us. he knows everything...


----------



## 24dBFS

Rctec @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> I'm sure "TruthByDesign" will tell us. he knows everything...



ouch! =o o-[][]-o


----------



## dgburns

TruthByDesign @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> ryantaubert @ Fri Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments. Just to clarify, I never actually worked for 'Liquid Cinema'. I only made a couple tracks for one of their tension releases.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan,
> I am very sorry to have put you in a position to feel the need to defend yourself. My remarks were ill-thought out and i did not intend for this reaction. I am quite saddened to cause either you or Mr. Zimmer this trouble.
> If you need to contact me for any reason, please PM me.
> Mr Zimmer, this offer is also extended to you.
Click to expand...


OK,so maybe TBD posted some terrible things he shouldn't have.

BUT-coming from someone who was regularly bullied as a tween way back in the day,I think the flogging should be done just about now don't you ?

feel free to flame me,but sometimes words are more devastating then you can imagine.reread his last post,i think it's over.

sorry,but I feel for the underdog now.call me crazy.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Rctec @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> Patrick, I wish I knew the name... I kept referring to it as "Heitor's coffee pot". While we where shooting in North Africa we sent Marc Streitenfeld - one of the music-editors - far into the desert and he brought back all sorts of crazy instruments that he bought from some of the tribes...I think this one came from Turkey and was bought in a shop in Santa Monica



Thanks Hans!
Ah, it will probably be hard to find another one like it then...
I did a bit of research and found this: the banjitar (12 strings banjo):
http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tone-GT-1200-Banjitar-Rosewood/dp/B002RARBM6/ref=sr_1_23?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1398173835&sr=1-23&keywords=banjitar
This may work for middle eastern riffing as well.
Love those groves!


----------



## jononotbono

Just wondering if there will ever be a competition like this again for Bleeding Fingers? Sounded so exciting for people to be apart of it. Talk about being late to a party!


----------



## Desire Inspires

I made a nice beat for the competition. Totally off the mark but fun none the less.


----------

